# ***Official 2008/2009 NHL Thread***



## Dragonfly (Oct 11, 2008)

OK folks, it's time for more hockey talk.

To begin with, I found a site that explains some of the rules of the game.

http://proicehockey.about.com/od/lea...nd_the_NHL.htm

Thursday October 9 was the first day of 2008/2009 NHL season.

In Canada, Toronto played Detroit and Calgary played Vancouver.

TO won but not sure about second game.

Def Lepard played in Detroit and Allanis Morisette played in Montreal.

I love Def Lepard and their opening song - Let's Get Rocked - was completely appropriate!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 11, 2008)

lol! Love me some Vincent Lecavalier! Go Lightning!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 11, 2008)

Def Lepard played their opening song? woot! i LOVE Def Lepard! Too bad i missed it lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 11, 2008)

Shaundra,

I bet Tampa Bay is going to have a pretty good year - should make the playoffs this time. With Vinny, Martin, Steven Stampos, veteran Gary Roberts and Barry Melrose (not my favourite guy but a decent coach none the less) they'll do well.

I heard that Vinny got a nice juicy contract...ahh to be a professional athlete


----------



## Darla (Oct 11, 2008)

I am going to root for Washington Capitals again. Thanks Dragonfly!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 11, 2008)

What the hell Flyers. Pick it up. 3 nothing NYR and we're only 10 minutes in.


----------



## Darla (Oct 11, 2008)

not good i start watching and they are down 2-0 already to Chicago. I do not it seems bring them luck.


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2008)

Penguins are beating NJ 1-0 in the second.. On a goal by the new guy.. Satan.. Pronounced Shatan. Sid and Maklin look great!!

I won a pair of tickets to a game in our companies sjy box but my daughter stole them.. So I bought 2 tickets each to two games for the wife and I.. Total cost over $500!! Ekkkkk. .


----------



## Darla (Oct 12, 2008)

washington is tied now 2-2 . hey did you see that Sarah Palin dropped the puck in PHilly?


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2008)

Of coarse the big story is about Sean Avery

Quote:
Vogue intern Sean Avery explores his double life as a fashionisto and professional hockey player. It begins with a fantastic montage of Avery playing hockey and sitting front row at the Marc Jacobs spring 2009 show. We don't know anything about hockey, but apparently Sean Avery "revels in being the most despised man in his sport." His fashion interest began as a child when he would steal dolls from his babysitters. ESPN goes shopping with Avery, who wears a shirt from one of his favorite stores Blue &amp; Cream. "I certainly admire a nice purse â€” no question," he says, fondling a bag. He also discusses his Vogue days, dragging his teammates to Neiman Marcus, and brags about already having met a few gays in Dallas, where he recently moved to play hockey. The video's eight minutes long, but we recommend you watch every second of it. source - Video: Sean Avery Talks About Playing With Dolls As a Child -- The Cut: New York Magazine's Fashion Blog


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif washington is tied now 2-2 . hey did you see that Sarah Palin dropped the puck in PHilly? I did! I'm a weird Canadian, I cry every time i hear the star spangled banner lmao! 
And what the hell kind of crack is Marty Biron on tonight I wonder? NY haven't scored since he got pulled. Niittymaki is going pretty awesome tho! My guess is he'll be in the net next game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4-2 with the 3rd still to go!! Comon Flyers!!!

WOOOOOT!!! Score!!!!!!!!



4-3 . . . .Flyer's got 16 minutes to get another one !!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 12, 2008)

I am in pain - My beloved Toronto 1, Montreal 6 in the third.

Avery hates Canadian media - maybe it's because they call it like it is - he's an ass.

Hey, am I the only one that thinks that Avery has nicely feminine eyebrows.

I could see him with makeup and pulling it off!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 12, 2008)

Leafs played well against Detroit the other day tho! Much to my chagrin, because even tho I'm a Flyers fan, Danny Cleary has a special place in my heart





Ugh. Flyers didn't get another goal to tie it up but oh well, they played a good game once Biron was pulled.



I doubt NY would have even got those 4 goals if Niitymakki had been in the net.


----------



## Darla (Oct 12, 2008)

Washington won 4-2 after being down 2-0! Ovetchkin got two goals&gt;

the third goal was very dramatic and only counted after video replay. whats the deal with having to go back to Toronto for the call?

washington had lost its first game 7-4.


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2008)

Nj just tied it up with a couple minutes to play... They are out shooting the Penns 3 - 1... Not good.. We need to shoot more..

Over on the crossdressing site everyones saying Avery is a closet crossdresser.. Lol.

Were going to OT!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2008)

And the Penguins loose...



NJ had 49 shots!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 12, 2008)

I just found this snippet of info on video replays:

The NHL began using video replay in the 1991-92 season to check goals and, like MLB, the NHL uses a central location -- in Toronto -- to control review video feeds. The NBA has used replay to check last-second shots since the 2002-03 season, and last season began using video in situations involving fights or flagrant fouls.

Source: MLB enacts instant replay for home run calls


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2008)

Baseball is catching up to hockey.... Well they will when the second baseman can check the runner!! lol And the batter can smack the catcher with the bat as long as it's not aove his waist!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 13, 2008)

My hubby is gone to the Leafs/St Louis game



Luckily I'm not a leafs fan or I'd be jealous


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SqueeKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My hubby is gone to the Leafs/St Louis game



Luckily I'm not a leafs fan or I'd be jealous



Does it matter who's playing? I like going just so I can get beer spilled on me by the drunks in the row above me and pay super high prices for popcorn!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 15, 2008)

We get free tix randomly from the company my father in law works for but only 2 at a time so the hubby goes with his father or brother. That way they get quality time




But if the Flyers were playing I'd be like . . . screw family time!!!!

Ok, time for me to rant. I pay 30$ a month for all the special sports channels so I can see the Flyers games. Without it I'd never get to see any unless they were playing a canadian team and ever then it's not a sure thing . . . we wanted to watch the Habs/Flyers game at my in laws last night and it wasn't on regular cable so we had to watch it at home.

Now I'm home after a long day at work, I turn on the TV and do I see the Flyers/Pens game? NO!



WTFingF! I want my money back


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

Awwww Kee!! Btw. Penguins 2. Flyers ZIPpO with 1 minute left in the 2nd period!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 15, 2008)

Tied 2-2 woot





Thanks to a good friend (and Pens fan) I'm watching the game online


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

How the hell could the Flyers score 2 in 21 seconds!!! Ekkkkkkk


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 15, 2008)

I sold my soul to the devil, that's how  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> J/K!


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

Hahaha. You wish!! Hey what's with all the Finnish players on the Flyers team?? Sounds like were playing in Helsinki!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 15, 2008)

Flyers have:

Forwards

12 Canadians

1 American

Defensemen

4 Canadians

2 Americans

3 Fins

1 Italian

Goalies

1 Canadian

1 Fin

So . . . 17 Canadians, 3 Americans, 4 Fins and 1 Italian


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

2 - 2. Were going to OT!!!

I have no clue what the Penns have.. They have Crosby!!





Italians play ice hockey??


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

And the crowd goes wild as Paqual Dupre scores with seconds left in OT!! Yeaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 15, 2008)

Good Game


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah it was!! Is that a new goalie for Philly? Never heard of him before...


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 15, 2008)

lol no Niittymaki was there before Marty Biron! He took over starting goalie from Esche actually. But then FLyers got Biron and kind went with that . . .


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

Guess I don't pay much attention to the East Coast of PA!! I was trying to figure out who some of the Penguins were tonight!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 16, 2008)

I have some sad news to share:

Friends, family and thousands of fans paid their last respects Wednesday to Alexei Cherepanov, the 19-year-old rising hockey star and a first-round draft pick for the New York Rangers, who died after suffering heart problems during a game outside Moscow. The cause of his death was still under investigation, federal investigators said Wednesday.

Meanwhile, lawmaker Pavel Krasheninnikov, who sits on the Russian Hockey Federation's supervisory council, has accused emergency workers of taking too long to respond to the call. He also complained there was no ambulance on standby for the game and no defibrillator.

The manager and medical staff of Avangard as well as staff at the Vityaz arena, were all questioned where Monday's game was played.

Source:

Thousands pay their respects to Cherepanov at funeral

My hope is that better medical equipment and medical staff will be available for all future events.


----------



## Karren (Oct 16, 2008)

That's such a shame!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea there's a thread about it here, I posted it as soon as I heard the news. It's very sad



My heart goes out to his family and team


----------



## Karren (Oct 16, 2008)

Stats as of today... Penguins play the Caps tonight!!

Team W L T P

nyr 5 1 0 10

sjs 4 0 0 8

mtl 3 0 1 7

buf 3 0 0 6

pit 2 1 1 5

min 2 0 0 4

det 2 1 0 4

nsh 2 2 0 4

stl 2 1 0 4

edm 2 0 0 4

njd 2 1 0 4

van 2 1 0 4

phx 2 1 0 4

wsh 2 1 0 4

car 2 1 0 4

chi 1 2 1 3

dal 1 1 1 3

bos 1 1 1 3

ott 1 1 1 3

cgy 1 1 1 3

tor 1 1 1 3

atl 1 1 1 3

lak 1 2 0 2

cbj 1 2 0 2

fla 1 1 0 2

nyi 1 2 0 2

phi 0 2 1 1

tbl 0 2 1 1

ana 0 4 0 0

col 0 3 0 0


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 16, 2008)

Toronto is smokin' Colorado - we rock!


----------



## Karren (Oct 16, 2008)

Hahahaha. Everyone is smoking Colorado!!

Tonight's schedule - NJ at Atlanta, Caps at Pitt, NYI at Tampa, Min at Florida, Vancouver at Detroit, Stars visit the Blues and Philly at Colorado


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 16, 2008)

Hockey Night in Canada has a new theme song - it was unveiled last Saturday with mixed reviews.

The original song was purchased by CTV and will be played during NHL broadcasts on TSN and RDS.

CTV will also air the song as part of its hockey coverage during the 2010 Olympic winter games.

Source - CTV.ca | CTV acquires rights to hockey theme song

So much for na na na na na naaaaaaa, na na na na na naaaaaaa, na na na naaa na na na naaa na na na naaaaaa....

Thank gawd for TSN - I'll always have this song in my heart - and head lol


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2008)

Penguins 3 power play goald to and Caps 1... in the third.. Capitals are making stupid penalties.. Too many men on the ice and delay of game for sooting the puck over the glass in your own end.. Ovetchkin is out trying to kill Malkin!! Cheap shots.. And Federoff looks great.. 2 goals away from being the best ever Russian in the NHL..

Shots so far.. Penns 20, Caps 8!!


----------



## Darla (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Penguins 3 power play goald to and Caps 1... in the third.. Capitals are making stupid penalties.. Too many men on the ice and delay of game for sooting the puck over the glass in your own end.. Ovetchkin is out trying to kill Malkin!! Cheap shots.. And Federoff looks great.. 2 goals away from being the best ever Russian in the NHL.. 
Shots so far.. Penns 20, Caps 8!!

Bummer!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm watching Vancouver play Detroit. It's tied 3 to 3 with 14 minutes left in the 3rd.

The boys are lookin' good - now we have a hockey game!

I hope it ends in a draw - I love a good shoot out...


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2008)

Caps just tied it up 3 - 3!! Ekkkkkk....


----------



## Darla (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Caps just tied it up 3 - 3!! Ekkkkkk.... and the Caps Win!!! 4-3


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 17, 2008)

And Vancouver wins 4-3!


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2008)

How the hell can you blow a 3 - 0 lead?? The Caps woke up with 1 minute left in the second period and scored 4 unanswered goals... The last one compliments of instant replay since the ref wave it off.. Looked like it deflected off the crossbar but it actually came off the upper rear bar..

Were back to good old unconsistant Penguins hockey... Sigh........


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And Vancouver wins 4-3! I know why Pittsburgh isn't playing that good since we lost a lot of talent but the Wings have no excuse!! Maybe they are tired from lugging that heavy cup around all summer? Wonder who's pool it ended up in this time? Lol


----------



## Darla (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How the hell can you blow a 3 - 0 lead?? The Caps woke up with 1 minute left in the second period and scored 4 unanswered goals... The last one compliments of instant replay since the ref wave it off.. Looked like it deflected off the crossbar but it actually came off the upper rear bar..
Were back to good old unconsistant Penguins hockey... Sigh........

they did that a few games ago. I don't know about this goalie. I thought goalies are supposed to exude confidence. This one just always seems relieved its over.


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2008)

Sid looks like a little boy up close, Carolyn!! Lol. They are practicing at the Iceoplex accross from work so I'm setting here watching Sid and Malkin and Flury.. Yeah!!! I'll post photos later!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2008)

Here ya go, Carolyn!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Karren!

I don't know if you folks are aware of this but Molsons and TSN are offering free ringtones:

Toronto, ON - Molson and TSN are giving fans a piece of Canadian heritage and hockey history by offering 10,000 free ring tones of the newly re-recorded The Hockey Theme. The campaign is in celebration of Molson Canadian becoming the title sponsor for TSN's flagship Wednesday night NHL Hockey broadcasts, making Wednesdays the biggest night of the week for hockey fans. It all starts October 15, 2008 when the newly branded Molson Canadian Wednesday Night Hockey on TSN brings hockey fans the biggest games, the best hockey analysis and the best hockey theme song.

Beginning October 15, fans can become a Molson Canadian Insider and download The Hockey Theme by visiting Molson Canadian - True Canadian Taste From Canada's Oldest Brewery. CTV Inc. recently re-recorded the classic rendition and will feature it nationally in both French and English Canada in the openings of NHL games on TSN and RDS.

Molson, TSN offer 10,000 free The Hockey Theme ring tones


----------



## Darla (Oct 18, 2008)

hmmm i am wondering if it were to work in us. probably not, and especially since i have Verizon they do everything possible to lock out third party ring tones. but thanks for mentioning it


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the Flyers. They are definitely my favorite NHL team. Woot! Another Flyers fan





Too bad we're sucking balls so far this season


----------



## Karren (Oct 19, 2008)

Penns over the Leafs 4 - 1.


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Penns over the Leafs 4 - 1.



WOOOOT! Go PENS!!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 19, 2008)

All that practicing I was watching yesterday really paid off!! lol Sidney and some other guy were playing hit the pipes for like a half hour... Wasn't much of a structured practice....


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 19, 2008)

2-0 Flyers . . . Dare I hope??

At least Niittymaki is in the bet tonight . . . Marty Biron is sexy as hell to look at but he's been pure suckage in the net so far this season!

*** edit: Jesus **** shit damn....not 3 seconds after I make this post, SJ mke a goal making it 2-1 Flyers. ffs.


----------



## Karren (Oct 20, 2008)

I see Yzerman was named as Executive Director of Team Canada for the 2010 Olympics!! Go Steve!!!

Penns play at Boston.. Dallas at the Rangers, Florida at Montreal and Colorado at LA.. Tonight..


----------



## Karren (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah!! Penguins beat the Bruins in the OT shoot-out 2-1... Backup goalie Dany Sabourin was out standing!! Nice to have such a talented backup to Flurey!!

Damn if the Bruins don't have the bigest team logo on center ice of anyone?? Hugh!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 21, 2008)

I woke up the morning to hear the following: Toronto is going to get another NHL team!

Personally, I 'd like Hamilton Ontario to get an NHL team. The ticket prices are outrageous in Toronto while the team is luke warm. If the NHL placed a team close to Toronto, maybe the cost of attending a game would be more reasonable. And hopefully, the Leafs would improve and become Stanley Cup contenders once again.

Second hockey team in T.O.? Doubtful, analyst says

NHL governors are reportedly throwing around the idea of bringing a second hockey team to Toronto but one hockey analyst says it won't be happening anytime soon.

An NHL governor, who asked to remain anonymous, said his counterparts have been talking informally about adding another team alongside the Toronto Maple Leafs, The Globe and Mail reported Tuesday.

According to the source, ownership of the team could go to BlackBerry Co-CEO Jim Balsillie. In 2007, Balsillie launched a very public bid to buy the Nashville Predators, which ended unsuccessfully. In 2006, he also tried to acquire the Pittsburgh Penguins.

Two of the governors -- at least four were interviewed in the report -- suggested the Toronto team should be created by relocating an existing franchise, rather than by making a new expansion team.

But, in an interview with CTV.ca, TSN hockey analyst Bob McKenzie said there's not a lot of weight to the rumours.

"The concept of a second team in Toronto is one that is talked about by a lot of people a lot of the time but there is zero traction from the NHL head office or the board of governors or the executive committee of the board of governors," McKenzie said Tuesday.

"It has never been discussed at that level and my sense is it's not likely to for a long, long time -- if ever."

But, if a second team were to be approved, McKenzie said it would definitely be successful and the Maple Leafs would get a "sweetheart deal" up front on infringement rights to compensate for any threat of lost revenue.

Meanwhile, Maple Leaf Sports and Entertainment President Richard Peddie said any talk about expansion or relocation of another NHL team to Southern Ontario was purely speculative.

"If or when the National Hockey League comes to the Board of Governors with a recommendation on relocation or expansion of an NHL franchise, Maple Leaf Sports and Entertainment will analyze the recommendation and provide its input at that time," Peddie said in a statement issued Tuesday.

But hockey fans on the streets of Toronto welcomed the idea.

"I think it would be a fabulous idea," said one man. "I think this city could totally support two teams."

Another woman said it was a great idea "because to be quite frank the Leafs haven't done anything for our city in the last 10-plus years."

The NHL, when contacted by CTV.ca, declined comment on the report.

CTV Toronto- Second hockey team in T.O.? Doubtful, analyst says - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television


----------



## Karren (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow!! A two-fer!! Hamilton tried to steal our Penguins a few years ago. Didn't think toronto was that big of a city..


----------



## Darla (Oct 21, 2008)

wow that's an interesting story Carolyn. You said it would most likely be in Hamilton eh?


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 21, 2008)

Toronto has the biggest market in the league.

The tickets go from $25 to $400 per game - but the average is around $200.

And the games are almost always sold out!

One rule I heard is that there has to be a specific distance between any two NHL teams. That's why I think the league would accept a team in Hamilton, but I don't think Toronto is large enough to house two NHL teams.

I wonder how far apart NYR, NYI and NJD are to one another.

Personally, I'd love to see teams like Nashville find a new home in a community that will embrace them.

One more team in the Eastern division like Hamilton, and one more team in the Western division - Las Vegas or Winnipeg maybe?


----------



## Karren (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah.. Personally I think there should be a rule that cities where ice doesn't form naturally shouldn't have teams!!


----------



## Darla (Oct 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah.. Personally I think there should be a rule that cities where ice doesn't form naturally shouldn't have teams!!



then why do they always mention Las Vegas?


----------



## Darla (Oct 22, 2008)

_This joke is for Carolyn!_

Two guys from Toronto die and wake up in hell.

The next day the devil stops in to check on them and sees them dressed in parkas, mittens and toques warming themselves around the fire. The devil asks them, "What are you doing? Isnâ€™t it hot enough for you?"

The two guys reply, "Well, you know, weâ€™re from Canada, the land of snow and ice and cold. Weâ€™re just happy for a chance to warm up a little bit, eh."

The devil decides that these two arenâ€™t miserable enough and turns up the heat.

The next morning he stops in again and there they are, still dressed in parkas, toques and mittens. The devil asks them again, "Itâ€™s awfully hot down here, canâ€™t you guys feel it?"

Again the two guys reply, "Well, like we told ya yesterday, weâ€™re from Canada, the land of snow and ice and cold. Weâ€™re just happy for a chance to warm up a little bit, eh."

This gets the devil a little steamed up and he decides to fix these two guys. He cranks the heat up as high as it will go. The people are wailing and screaming everywhere. He stops by the room with the two guys from Canada and finds them in light jackets and bucket hats, grilling sausage and drinking beer.

The devil is astonished, "Everyone down here is in abject misery, and you two seem to be enjoying yourselves."

The two Canadians reply, "Well, ya know, we donâ€™t get too much warm weather up there in Toronto so weâ€™ve just got to have a cook-out when the weatherâ€™s THIS nice."

The devil is absolutely furious, he can hardly see straight. Finally he comes up with the answer. The two guys love the heat because they have been cold all their lives. The devil decides to turn all the heat off in hell.

The next morning, the temperature is below zero, icicles are hanging everywhere; people are shivering so bad that they are unable to do anything but wail, moan and gnash their teeth.

The devil smiles and heads for the room with the two Canadians.

He gets there and finds them back in their parkas, toques, and mittens. NOW they are jumping up and down, cheering, yelling and screaming like mad men!!!

The devil is dumbfounded, "I donâ€™t understand, when I turn up the heat youâ€™re happy. Now itâ€™s freezing cold and youâ€™re still happy. What is wrong with you two???"

The Torontonians look at the devil in surprise, "Well, donâ€™t you know? *If Hell freezes over, it must mean the Leafs have won the Stanley Cup*."


----------



## Darla (Oct 22, 2008)

another one (in poor taste)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A young boy was taken away from his parents because he was being abused. The case goes to court, and the judge turns to the little boy and says "Son, If you had to chose who you wanted to live with, would you chose your mom, or your dad?" The little boy thinks for a couple minutes and replies "Well.. I donâ€™t want to live with my dad cuz he beats me.... And I donâ€™t want to live with my mom, cuz she beats me too. Soo.... I guess Iâ€™d like to live with the Toronto Maples Leafs... cuz they donâ€™t beat ANYONE!!"

I never realized how many Toronto Maple Leaf jokes there were out there!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 22, 2008)

Great jokes Darla.

I think I told you that the Leafs are also called The Toronto Maple Laughs - when they are doing poorly!

Don't tell anyone that a die hard leaf fan told you that!

Jerry Bruckheimer, known for CSI, has shown an interest in getting an NHL team in Las Vegas.

Apparently he has a few dollars and is looking to acquire a team.

An article from 2007 if you are interested:

TheSpec.com - Sports - Movie mogul wants an NHL team


----------



## Darla (Oct 23, 2008)

i have more:





The man said, "My dog watches all the Maple Leafs games on TV. Everytime they lose, he lies down and cried his eyes out." His friend says, "That's incredible. What does he do when they win?" The man replied, "I don't know, I'll let you know when it actually happens."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

What do the Leafs and The Titanic have in common?

- They both look good until they hit the ice.

Do you know how many leafs it takes to win the Stanley Cup?

- No? Me neither.

Why is the Hockey Hall of Fame in Toronto?

- It's the only way the Stanley Cup will ever be in Toronto.

Why don't the Maple Leafs drink tea?

- Because the Canadiens have all the cups.

Whats the difference between the Leafs and a cigarette machince?

- The cigarette machince has PLAYER'S.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Pat Quinn took $100 million worth of hockey players to the Olympics and in just two weeks turned them into the Toronto Maple Leafs.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

WHY PLAYOFF HOCKEY IS BETTER THAN SEX:

1. It's legal to play hockey professionally.

2. The puck is always hard.

3. Protective equipment is reusable and you don't even have to wash it.

4. It lasts a full hour.

5. You know you're finished when the buzzer sounds.

6. Your parents cheer when you score.

7. Periods only last 20 minutes.

8. You can count on it at least twice a week.

9. You can tell your friends about it afterwards.

10. A two-on-one or three-on-one is not uncommon.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Why doesn't Hamilton have an NHL team?

Because then Toronto would want one too.

How many Leafs does it take to screw in a light bulb?

Six. One to screw it in and 5 to tell everyone how good the old bulb used to be.

A Canadian peacekeeper is walking in a desert when he comes across a magic lamp. He rubs it and out comes a genie. The genie promises to give him 1 wish. The peacekeeper thinks hard and finally takes out a map. He points at the region where he's from and says all he wants is to have peace in that region. "Wow," the genie says, "that's a tough one. Do you have anything else?" The peacekeeper thinks a moment and says: "How about the Leafs winning the Stanley Cup?" to which the genie replies: "Let me see that map again."

What is blue and white and lives in the basement?

The Toronto Maple Leafs.

Maple Leafs officials announced yesterday in Toronto that the hockey club would begin wearing brown uniforms next year. Apparently, Leafs do change colours when they fall.

When is the only time the Stanley Cup is paraded in Toronto?

When the Leafs change buildings.

Little David was in Grade 5 when his teacher asked all the kids what their fathers did for a living. The typical answers came up: doctor, fireman, policeman, salesman, etc. David was being uncharacteristically quiet so the teacher called on him to answer. "My father's an exotic dancer in a gay bar and takes off all his clothes in front of other men. Sometimes, if the offer is reallt good, he''ll go out to the alley with some guy and make love with him for money." The teacher was so shaken by this that she quickly gave the kids colouring to do while taking David outside with her. "Is that really true about your father?" She asked. "No," David replid, "He plays for the Toronto Maple Leafs but I was too embarassed to say that in front of the other kids."


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are really funny! I'm going to share them with my son - another die hard Leaf fan.

"Why doesn't Hamilton have an NHL team?

Because then Toronto would want one too." hilarious!

Anyone see the hit Mike Van Ryn (Toronto) took from Millan Lucic (Boston) on Friday night?

A panel of glass shattered and the crowd got sprayed with glass!

Two fans had to leave and get stitches.

Hockey is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Karren (Oct 24, 2008)

W00t!!!






They just hand delivered the tickets I won at our open house.. Oilers vs the Penns on Nov 6th.. 2 tickets... $350 worth!! Premo seats!!






. Going to give them to the daughter and her b/f...

Penguins beat up on the Canes last night..4-1 Listened to the first period in the car and we were down 0-1... I think their goal was scored by Brandon Sutter, his first NHL goal... Son of one of the prolific Sutter brothers.. Or cousins.. Brent.. Or Bret or Darryl.. Or Duane or Richard?? They are like rabbits!! Hahaha

The wifey and I rented some dvd's to watch so missed watching it... Think were 3-2-1....


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 26, 2008)

I edited my very first post of this thread. I found a site that discusses some (not all) rules of the NHL.

I thought it would be easier to reference if you could fine it easily, rather than being buried in the thread.

Darla, I am still working on the rule about batting down a puck with one hand.

Karren do you know any reason why this would be considered a penalty?

It is not usually a penalty but perhaps if interference were involved - I'm not sure.

Toronto did well last night. They have a long way to go but they look like they are headed in the right direction.

Luc Schenn will likely be kept on by the Leafs rather than return to the junior league.


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2008)

You can bat the puck down and it's not a penalty as long as you don't bat it down towards the opponents goal or to another of your players... Then it beclomes a hand pass.... At least that's what I remember..


----------



## Darla (Oct 27, 2008)

thank you carolyn! i am learning


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 27, 2008)

It kind of reminds me of the rule that you can't kick a puck into the net (kicking motion).

However pucks bounce off of skates every game.

thanks Karren


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll double check... I have a game tonight and I'll ask one of the refs..

They have changed the rules so many times in the last 5 years.. Haven't seen a 2 line pass in a long time.. Lol


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2008)

So right out of the refs mouth.. You can bat down the puck but if you move it to anbother player then its a hand pass and the play is whistled and you have a face off.. If you hold the puck then its a delay iof game and a 2 minute penalty..

We got slaughtered tonight with only 6 skaters.. Bad time for a game so close to the end of a Steelers game.. Then in the second our gioalie goes down with an injury so we forfitted.. Then we spent the remaining time scrimaging.. And borrowed another goalie form the next game.. Think out of 60 minutes I sat on the bench for a total of 5 minutes.. I'm pooped...


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like there is going to be a few 18 year olds joining the NHL.

Drew Doughty of LA Kings, Steve Stamkos of Tampa Bay Lightning and my favourite - Luc Schenn of Toronto Maple Leafs

have all been asked to stay longer than the 10 day cut off. My guess is that none of them will be returnng to their junior teams.

Zach Bogosian of Atlanta Thrashers hasn't received the final decision but it looks promising that he will remain in the NHL rather than return to the juniors.

Stamkos has started off on a slow start. He scored his first point tonight on an assist against the Leafs. Some feel that he should be doing better as he was the number1 draft pick of 2008.

Doughty, Stamkos, Schenn staying in NHL


----------



## Darla (Oct 29, 2008)

so did you hear the big news about Ovetchkin? He left to return to Russia to see his sick Grandfather i think it was. It is indeterminate about his return. Big loss for washington, but Alexander has been badly slumping early this season.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 29, 2008)

I really like Alex - as a player and a person. When he was awarded the Rookie of the Year award at the NHL award ceremony, he actually thanked his housekeeper, for taking care of him.

And he also called his general manager (or owner of the Capitals) and wished him happy holidays.

I think Ovetchkin is the best all around player in the league and a real class act!


----------



## Darla (Oct 29, 2008)

i did find the link again for the Ovechkin streetware clothing line here

now lets see what Sydney has for sale imagine that an entire blog on Sydney Crosby.


----------



## Darla (Oct 30, 2008)

Check out these scary goalie masks courtesy of SI







and alex






sean donovan






brendan witt


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 31, 2008)

Those are some scary masks!

I can't believe you nestled Alex in with those photos - aside from all the broken noses, I think he is pretty cute (as long as he wears he tooth) Lol.

If you watch the games tomorrow night, you'll see lots of great costumes in the stands.


----------



## Darla (Nov 7, 2008)

so it was a great game tonight for Caps and i saw the best part! only tuned in during the 3rd with 15 min left and Caps down 3-2. Caps pulled off a 3-2 win including a goal with like 20 sec left!


----------



## Karren (Nov 8, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Karren (Nov 12, 2008)

And what was touted as the Sanley Cup rematch..... Penguins come form way behind 2-5, in the third to tie it up 6 - 6... And score in OT to beat the Red Wings 7-6!!! and on 11/11 Number 11, Jordan Stahl with a hat trick!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 14, 2008)

*The KHL releases preliminary findings in death of Cherepanov*

The Kontinental Hockey League's Vice-President of Hockey Operations Vladimir Shalaeva and the KHL's Head of Health Programs Peter Lidova addressed media today to announce results of the investigation into the death of Alexei Cherepanov.

''Today November 14, 2008, there was a move to close the criminal investigation into the cir***stances surrounding the death of Aleksei Cherepanov, however the prosecutor ordered that the criminal investigation continue.'' said Shalaev. ''A comprehensive forensic study, conducted by additional medical specialists is underway to more deeply and thoroughly analyze the case. We will not be able to share the cause of death of Alexei Cherepanov until this examination is completed in full.''

Preliminary findings found no fault committed by the emergency medical personnel at the Sports Palace in Chekhov, or by the doctors who provided first aid to Cherepanov.

''They acted professionally and did everything they could. The absence of special medical equipment in the arena was not the cause of death of this hockey player,'' said Shalaev. ''This does not mean, however, that the charges pending will be dismissed nor does it mean that there will be no disciplinary action against these individuals. The KHL acted appropriately and within its bounds in imposing sanctions against the Vityaz club director and other officials involved in this tragic accident.''

The league also released results of the examinations of young KHL players during the launch of the KHL Medical Passport program.

During the November break in the KHL competition schedule, 67 KHL players under the age of 20 were examined. The examinations uncovered concerns with the health of five athletes.

''Of this group, it appears that one or two young hockey players may have significant health concerns and may have to change their careers,'' said Shalaev. ''This will be a big disappointment to them, but that is the nature of professional sports. The KHL has an obligation to these young men not to endanger their health in any way.''

Source - KHL releases preliminary findings in death of Cherepanov

Ya know, I still want to see better first aid equipment and at least one ambulance at every hockey game.

Fans can also get injured or even have cardiac problems, while attending a game.


----------



## Darla (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok so I have to admit I am still somewhat a hockey newbie. Well I was up in Canada on some business and I got in touch with Dragonfly and she suggested a hockey game. 

So we went to see a Junior B game which i believe its 16,17 and 18 year olds (with maybe the exceptional 15 year old if i have it right) . Well anyway it was a real fun game and now i am really hooked! The game was really fast paced and most of the players were quite skillful. But i also learned quite a bit about hockey that I didn't really know. Thanks Dragonfly!

I will add a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 16, 2008)

The hockey game was fun - a bit lop sided, as the final score was 8-1 if memory serves me.

The hot chocolate was running smooth and Darla was a great student!

Looks like Barry Melrose is out of a job. He recently signed a contract to coach The Tampa Bay Lightning. Wonder if his leaving had anything to do with not playing Steven Stamkos or Vinnie LaCavalier as often as he should have.

...just when I thought that the Lightning was going to be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Darla (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is at least one photo. It was great!
















it was a rout.

from dictionary.com:

1. a defeat attended with disorderly flight; dispersal of a defeated force in complete disorder: to put an army to rout; to put reason to rout.

2. any overwhelming defeat: a rout of the home team by the state champions.


----------



## Karren (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know if I've ever OD'ed on hockey before but tonight might be the night.. Wife and I are going to watch the Pens play the Wild at 7:00 and then if the game gets over on time were driving to our ice rink and I'm playing in a playoff game at 10:30..



. Wife said to throw my gear in the back of the van.. Yeaaaa!!


----------



## Karren (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok............. well last nights game between the Penguins and the Wild was anything but wild... BOREING!!! Don't get me wrong.. The Wild are a good team but they play such a boreing game... back and forth.. no one was hitting... the crowd was in a coma half the game. The Pens actually scored both goals... Putting in one for Minn on a mis-handles faceoff... then 5 seconds later scoring to tie it up... Finally my wife and I left with 5 minutes to go in the third... We listened on the radio as the Wild won in the OT shootout... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

but all was not lost...... since I threw my gear in the van.... we stopped by our ice rink and I played in our second playoff game which we won 7 - 2... Our replacement goalie didnt show up so we comendiered a High School goalie that was just finishing practice... He had to call home and ask his dad!! hahaha.. But he was great!! Youth!!

One thing that really annoyed me about the Penguins game... The new second intermission ritual of text messaging the jumbotron?? WTF?? I mean really.... this is hockey!! Where's the videos of guys being hit and creamed from last weeks games... Has the viewing public changed so much that they need to be entertained buy texting the score board?? lol

"Hi Mom" "We luv Sidney" "Maklin is cool" "I spilled my beer" "We Heart the Penns".... "Hope my text message gets on the Jumbotron".....

I spent $250 to watch a boreing game, eat bad food and see people text messaging!!! Holy Crap!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems like more than Obama needs to be weaned from the blackberry...

Karren, have you ever talked your wife into playing hockey?


----------



## Karren (Nov 19, 2008)

She played hockey ona girls intermural team in college.. Was pretty good too.. We bought her a set of Jr CCM tachs.. She had better skates than I did.. And she borrowed my equipment.. Now there's a switch.. Lol.

Her heart couldn't take the stress now... She's on a lot of meds...


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 21, 2008)

The Ruskies are back in Canada playing best of the CHL or Canadian Hockey League.

These are the boys in their last year of junior hockey - usually 16 to 20 - that are in the Ontario Hockey League OHL, Quebec Hockey League QHL (Sidney Crosby came from this league) and the Western Hockey League.

The Russians beat the QHL 4-3 yesterday and the OHL beat the Russians 6-3. The Western league has yet to play the Russians. It is a pretty good series - Tavares is doing well - next Crosby so they say.

Curious if the Russian team is going to play any American teams/colleges?


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 21, 2008)

Go Flyers! I wish I lived in Philadelphia still so I could go to a game.


----------



## Karren (Nov 21, 2008)

Sids busy in Pittsburgh right now and can't come to the phone... Lol.

And tommorow they practice near the office so I'm walking over there at noon to watch!!


----------



## Darla (Nov 23, 2008)

anyone watch any good hockey recently?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 24, 2008)

On Saturday November 22, Montreal Canadians retired Patrick Roy's Number 33.

This was a ceremony of mixed emotions as Patrick left Montreal on bad terms, to play with the Colorado Avalanch.

In his career, he has won 4 Stanley Cups and many believe that he is the best goaltender the NHL has ever had.

However, his records are beatable and I believe that Martin Brodeur will succeed them.

Also, the Toronto Maple Leafs retired Wendle Clark's number as well.

Not as drawn out but note worthy none-the less.


----------



## SqueeKee (Nov 26, 2008)

Ryan O'Byrne of the Montreal Canadians scores in his own net on Monday, giving the Isles the win.

I kind of feel bad for the guy, the fans hate him now =/

On another note, the Flyers are on a 5 game winning streak, Marty Biron just played a 40-save shutout against Buffalo the other day, and Jeff Carter is now tied for 1st in the league for goals so far this season


----------



## Darla (Nov 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SqueeKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ryan O'Byrne of the Montreal Canadians scores in his own net on Monday, giving the Isles the win.

SJR8BZvNyCA

I kind of feel bad for the guy, the fans hate him now =/

Yeah Ryan!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey everybody - looks like Toronto is going to get a new General Manager.

Brian Burke was the general manager of the Anaheim Ducks last year.

Many feel that he will make a lot of changes once he takes over the role Dec 19.

Veteran defensemen, Tomas Kaberle and Pavel Kubina, although protected by no-trade clauses are deemed to have solid market value.

If either, or both can be peddled for young roster players, prospects, or much needed draft picks, they will get traded.

The same can be said for Leafs forwards Nik Antropov and Alexei Ponikarovsky.

This transformation may require months and further patience as the plan also includes more losses than wins and the hope for a top five spot at the NHL Entry Draft in June.

Dredger - TSN


----------



## Darla (Nov 27, 2008)

no joy in toronto then?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 28, 2008)

This is a building year for Toronto - no one even expects them to make the playoffs to be honest.

David Frost is a real dirt bag and has been involved with coaching young boys for years.

His most infamous dealings are with Mike Danton, an ex-NHL player that is now sitting in a US prison for 7 1/2 years, after he tried to take a hit out on Frost. Problem is, there have been many FBI recorded phone calls of Frost and Dalton saying I Love You to each other. Perplexing I know...

*David Frost found not guilty of sexual exploitation*

Former junior hockey coach David Frost has been found not guilty on four charges of sexual exploitation involving his players and their girlfriends that date back to just over a decade ago.

A judge issued the verdict in Napanee, Ont. on Friday Nov 28, 2008.

However, Ontario Court Justice Geoff Griffin observed that the saga had "exposed a dark and very unhealthy side of hockey. It's extremely offensive and must be denounced."

Frost had coached the junior A Quinte Hawks team in 1996 and 1997, a team based in Deseronto.

The court heard testimony from former junior A hockey players that Frost had coached, as well as several women who dated members of the hockey team at the time.

The women testified that Frost had controlled their boyfriends' sex lives and participated in three way sex with them. Frost had been in his late 20s at the time.

However, the players testified for the defence and denied their then-girlfriends' allegations -- unusual behaviour in alleged victims.

The defence argued that group sex is part of hockey culture, but that Frost never took part in such acts.

In presentation of the Crown's case, there were allegations Frost exercised almost cult-like control over his players.

However, the testimony of the former players had Griffin saying they were not "brainwashed followers of Mr. Frost."

Police originally laid a dozen charges against Frost, but most were dropped due to insufficient evidence.

Two of the charges dealt with allegations that Frost directly or indirectly toughed two teenage players. The other two allege Frost directed the players to sexually touch their girlfriends.

Danton-related charges

Frost isn't done with the legal system. He is also facing trial next April on fraud charges over the alleged use of a credit card belonging to jailed, former NHL hockey player Mike Danton.

Frost previously represented a small list of NHL players as an agent, but he resigned as an agent in 2005.

In 2004, Frost was the apparent target of a bizarre murder-for-hire plot, involving his former client Danton who had played for him with the Quinte Hawks.

Danton pleaded guilty to murder conspiracy charges in July 2004.

The target of the murder-for-hire was not identified in Danton's plea agreement, but prosecutors have said in open court that the former NHL player wanted to have Frost killed.

Frost has denied that he was Danton's intended victim.

In November 2004, Danton was sentenced to seven-and-a-half years in prison.

According to the U.S. Federal Bureau of Prisons website, Danton is currently staying in a federal correctional institution in Sandstone, Minn. His listed release date is Oct. 27, 2010.

Source: CTV.ca | David Frost found not guilty of sexual exploitation


----------



## Darla (Nov 28, 2008)

This sounds like a made for TV movie like in Law and Order!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 29, 2008)

Frost is a real dirt bag. For the past ten years he has been in the spot light for inappropriate behaviour.

Problem is, its usually the hockey players he coaches that come to his defense.

Reminds me of how victims of domestic violence constantly returning to their abusive partners.

He still has one more trial - using Dalton's visa card while Dalton was in jail.


----------



## Darla (Nov 29, 2008)

Carolyn,

what level did he coach at? Junior B?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 29, 2008)

I was just looking at Frost's bio on wiki. I would guess that he was involved with boys aged 14 to Junior A (same age group as junior B) . He stayed involved with Dalton after he became a member of the St Louis Blues.


----------



## Karren (Dec 3, 2008)

Of all the cajoling, snide remarks and other stunts Sean Avery pulled on the way to becoming the biggest pest in hockey, never had he gone so far that the NHL suspended himâ€”until Tuesday.

Avery was punished indefinitely by commissioner Gary Bettman for using a crude term about his former girlfriends now dating other hockey players. Bettman acted within hours, in time to keep Avery out of the Dallas Starsâ€™ game against the Calgary Flames on Tuesday night.

Averyâ€™s inflammatory line came following a morning skate in Calgary, Alberta. Reporters were waiting to speak with Avery about disparaging remarks heâ€™d made last month about Flames star Jarome Iginla when Avery walked over to the group and asked if there was a camera present. When told there was, he said, â€œIâ€™m just going to say one thing.â€

â€œIâ€™m really happy to be back in Calgary; I love Canada,â€ he said. â€œI just want to comment on how itâ€™s become like a common thing in the NHL for guys to fall in love with my (former girlfriends). I donâ€™t know what thatâ€™s about, but enjoy the game tonight.â€ He then walked out of the locker room.

source - http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/news?slu...averysuspended


----------



## Darla (Dec 3, 2008)

haha that was actually funny


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 3, 2008)

That's not entirely what Avery said. He added the words that t*hey were his sloppy seconds.*

This comment is in direct reference to a Calgary Flame's Dion Phaneuf who now dates an ex girlfriend of his - actress Elisha Cuthbert.

The problem with Avery's comments is that they are misogynistic - not only do they insult his ex girlfriend but all women to a degree. Last time I checked, a lot of women enjoy hockey, buy tickets and merchandise. Currently, the league needs to generate money as the economy is in a slump. His comments are not what hockey needs.

Hockey is about family as well. Can you imagine your son or daughter asking you what sloppy seconds means? What would you tell them? And if a hockey player can use this term, why can't they?

I hope Avery gets a few days off and a hefty fine. He is an embarrassment to the league and professional athletes in general. He needs to understand that if he resorts to personal attacks as part of being a pest, they need to stay on the ice and out of the media.


----------



## Darla (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah after hearing the specifics it sounds like he will get a significant (and well deserved) punishment


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe he will not be suspended for more than 5-10 games. And he will no longer be a member of the Dallas Stars.

Hopefully, they will find some team in the minors they can dump him on. Maybe when starts traveling 14 hours by bus to every game, he'll appreciate what he had - and how he blew it.

Maybe Vogue can have him as an intern again...


----------



## Darla (Dec 5, 2008)

Capitals won tonight over Islanders. 5-2

I think the Caps head up to Canada and play Maple Leafs soon..... a friendly wager?


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah!!! Pens kicked the Canes butt last night and I just upgraded to best of XM radio on Sirius and got NHL radio!! Hockey 24/7.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm still waiting to find out if Avery will be out of the NHL - apparently a decision will be made anytime.

It looks like the Tampa Bay Lightning woke up and canned Barry Melrose.

Now, Melrose has decided to badmouth the Lightning.

Does anyone remember when I thought he was a loud mouth with no class?

Fired coach Melrose sounds off on Lightning, Stamkos

Almost a month after being fired by the Tampa Bay Lightning, Barry Melrose sounded off on his former club and the people who run it.

Melrose was a guest on Toronto's Fan 590 radio station and didn't hold back his feelings about why his stint as head coach of the Lightning only lasted 16 games.

While he didn't name the people involved, Melrose said that he dealt with constant interference from people in the organization.

"I had guys in Tampa who wanted to run the team and I wouldn't let them. I was hired to coach and I coached," Melrose told the Fan 590. "I wasn't playing the right guys. I was playing certain guys too much, I wasn't playing other guys enough. Every day was a constant battle.

"Finally the guys in charge decided they wanted to coach and they got rid of me. That's what it comes down to. It obviously wasn't a hockey decision, because it's not like they've set the world on fire since they got rid of me. Now they've got guys in charge that let them do what they want and obviously that isn't working out very well either."

Lightning co-owner Len Barrie joined Mike Ross and Phil Esposito on In the Slot on XM Radio to react to Melrose's comments.

"I don't know who was in telling Barrie what to do because I don't like to get up in the morning," joked Barrie on NHL Home Ice XM 204. "I never heard about that. It must have been (co-owner) Oren Koules or (general manager) Brian Lawton but I have a hard time believing that. We had four coaches there that we let coach.

"For me, it just came down to when Barry went after Vinny Lecavalier and then went after the team and walked off the ice," Barrie continued. "You can't loss the hockey team in a six week period and Barry said it himself that he lost the team and didn't connect with the guys. If you don't connect with your team and you've lost the team 15 games into the season, you're dead.

"I told Barry Melrose about five or six things in the whole eight weeks I was there and he didn't listen to one. Maybe Barry should have listened every once in a while because he lost the team fast. Go ask the players, don't sit here and ask me."

Melrose said he had a lot of respect for Koules, but didn't want to talk about Barrie when asked directly about him.

"They gave me a chance to coach and I will always appreciate that, but like I said, I hope Oren Koules does well, I like Oren."

Despite many off-season changes to the roster, the Lightning are the worst team in the NHL, with a 6-13-8 record. In the 11 games they have played since Melrose's demise, the Lightning have won just once.

When Melrose was asked if that statistic gave him any glee, the former coach was very candid.

"I'm not going to lie to you, yeah it does, and any coach who tells you otherwise is a liar," Melrose told the Fan 590, adding, "I hope Tampa Bay doesn't win a game in the next year."

Lightning forward Steven Stamkos, who was the first pick in the 2008 NHL Entry Draft, has struggled in his debut season, posting three goals and eight assists in 27 games, with a minus-11 rating. Stamkos's ice time was one of the issues that was brought up when Melrose was fired on November 15.

Melrose, who pointed out that Stamkos was now playing fewer minutes than he had when Melrose was coaching, gave a very frank assessment of the 18-year old.

"Steven is not ready for the NHL," Melrose stated on the Fan 590. "Steven is going to be a good player...right now he's just not strong enough physically to play against defencemen who are 6'3" or 6'4" that can skate as good as him."

For his part, Rick Tocchet who replaced Melrose as the Lightning's interim coach, appears to be frustrated with his team's effort.

"To me, it's an embarrassment when you have more than three or four guys not ready to play," Tocchet told the Tampa Bay Tribune after Monday's loss to the Boston Bruins. "We warned them, and it's just embarrassing right now, it really is."

Tocchet also told the paper that he was going back to the drawing board when it came to players' ice time and roles on the team.

"We are looking for guys who are ready to work, and if there's only six of them, as a coaching staff, you take your six and you work with them," Tocchet told the Tribune. "I might have to start playing one-and-a-half lines or something like that, maybe play one defenseman. Maybe we should devise a system where we play maybe just eight guys."

Goaltender Mike Smith, who stopped 19-shots in the 5-3 loss on Monday was also looking for answers.

"The coaches have given us an opportunity to know what to do putting the game plan on the board, in practice we go through what we're supposed to be doing in situations, then we go on the ice and it's like we forgot everything," Smith said to the Tribune. "I don't know if we're a dumb team, if we just don't get it or we don't deserve to be in this league, I don't know, but we are making the same mistakes we talk about game in and game out."

Melrose, 52, was named the sixth head coach in Lightning history on June 24. Prior to that, he spent three seasons as the head coach in Los Angeles, leading the Kings to the Stanley Cup Finals for the first time in franchise history in 1993.

Melrose began his coaching career in 1987 when he led the Western Hockey League's Medicine Hat Tigers to a 44-22-6 record and the Memorial Cup title. Melrose also coached the Seattle Thunderbirds for the 1988-89 season and the Adirondack Red Wings of the American Hockey League for three seasons (1989-92). Melrose guided Adirondack to the Calder Cup championship in 1991.

"The only analogy that I can give is: In 1992, Barry Melrose was a good coach and in 2008 Barry was the same coach in a different game and a different era," Lightning co-owner Barrie concluded.


----------



## Karren (Dec 11, 2008)

Well all I can say... I hope they didn't use MY retirement account money to do this!!!

kdka.com - New Penguins Arena Will Bear Name Of Consol Energy

and if they did do I get cheap tickets?? hahaha

Also: Sakic breaks 3 fingers in snow blower accident?? Now that's pretty dumb!!!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/news?slu...v=ap&amp;type=lgns-


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 11, 2008)

I heard about Sakic - didn't anyone ever tell him not to stick his hand around blades? OK, the blade on a stick is exempt.

*Avery decision to be made Sunday*

For those on the edge of their seat waiting for the fate of suspended Dallas Stars forward Sean Avery, you can relax until the weekend.

Team management has said it will wait until Sunday, following the end of Avery's six-game suspension for inappropriate behaviour, to announce their plans, the Dallas Morning News stated Thursday.

Stars owner Tom Hicks met for 75 minutes Wednesday with co-general managers Les Jackson and Brett Hull, along with team president Jeff Cogen and Tom Hicks Jr., executive vice-president of Hicks Sports Group.

"We're doing everything we can to help Sean and look at our options, but the rules make this something that needs to be done inside the team," Hull told the newspaper.

"Because he is suspended and because he's in the [players' association's anger management] treatment program, we are not going to be commenting on what he is doing."

Hicks said the Stars are following league policy, limiting comments on a player serving a suspension. The team is also restricted to some degree in its contact with Avery while he attends the counseling program.

The NHL threw the book at Avery on Dec. 5, barring him six games, without pay, for comments made during Dallas' recent visit to Calgary.

The Toronto-area native was initially suspended two days earlier, pending a hearing with NHL commissioner Gary Bettman, after distasteful remarks made to reporters. Among other things, Avery said he couldn't understand why NHL players keep falling in love with his former girlfriends.

Following a meeting with Bettman and other officials with the league and Stars, Avery agreed to seek a professional anger management evaluation, and, if necessary, structured counseling in response to what the league says is a pattern of unacceptable and antisocial behaviour.

Should Hicks and company choose to further discipline Avery, who signed a four-year, $15-million US contract with the Stars last summer as a free agent, they have four options:

Keep him on the active roster.

Place him on waivers and send him to the minors.

Put Avery on waivers, send him to the minors and bring him back on re-entry

Send him to the minors for the balance of the NHL season and on July 1, put him on waivers for the purpose of buying out two-thirds of his contract at double the term.

Stars head coach Dave Tippett, forward Mike Modano and netminder Marty Turco expressed outrage over Avery's antics, and indicated the forward might no longer be welcome in the dressing room.

Avery's comment, made prior to Dallas' 3-1 win over the Flames on Dec. 2, was directed towards Flames defenceman Dion Phaneuf and his girlfriend, Canadian actress Elisha Cuthbert, who at one time dated Avery.

Avery, 28, also once dated Auckland-born model and actress Rachel Hunter, the current girlfriend of Los Angeles Kings centre Jarret Stoll.

He is eligible to return to the lineup Dec. 16 against the visiting Phoenix Coyotes.

In a related matter, Hicks denied a report from The Hockey News that Hull could be reassigned within the Stars organization.

"I have no plans to change the management team," he told the Morning News.

Source:

Avery decision Sunday: report | Sympatico / MSN Sports


----------



## Karren (Dec 12, 2008)

When I heard about Sakic at first I thought it was on a snow globe!! hahaha


----------



## Karren (Dec 12, 2008)

The newest in the Great Day For Hockey Ads......

Penns crushed the Islanders like 8 to 2.... Flury is back!! Yeaaaaa.....


----------



## Darla (Dec 12, 2008)

i had heard that score, wow!


----------



## Karren (Dec 12, 2008)

It was actually 9 to 2 and Sakora got his first ever hat trick after 39 two goal games and Pasqual Duprix got a HT too.. I felt a bit embarased for the Islanders.. In the end it was almost like let's just end this slaughter..

I left my Sirius radio in the truck and I'm to lazy to walk out and get it.. I'm missing NHL home ice..




I haven't listened to anything else sine I got it Monday.. Its so cool ... Hockey hockey hockey 24/7..

And interesting info like where did the Blackhawks get their name?

It was the original owners regiments name in WW II..


----------



## Karren (Dec 12, 2008)

Dammnnn!!! My boss just walked in and said 10 minutes after I went home last night, one of the VP's stopped by and had 4 tickets to last nights game in one of the vendors Sky Box's!! Free food and parking!! Ekkkkkk... Soo close!!


----------



## Darla (Dec 13, 2008)

Caps won 5-1 over Ottawa, nice game Alex got 2

interesting story Theodore was out and couldn't play goal. They got the person who maintains the web site to be the backup! he was a goalie in College at oswego state.


----------



## Karren (Dec 15, 2008)

The Penns are in a slump... which is amazing given their talent.... Glad the Steelers are kicking ass!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 15, 2008)

As you all know, Avery is a dirt bag. And he has embarrassed the Stars so much that they no longer want him.

From TSN:

Even with his six-game suspension being over, troubled Stars forward Sean Avery will not be returning to Dallas.

The Stars said on Sunday that representatives for both Avery and the team said they would continue to work together in support of Avery during "this critical time" for the player.

All parties said there is a clear understanding that a return to the Stars is not in the best interest of either the hockey club or Avery.

"Sean needs to focus on his own well-being while the Stars hockey team must focus on playing hockey and competing for a playoff spot," said Stars Co-General Manager Brett Hull. "Everyone understands that Sean will not return to the Dallas Stars. We all need to move forward."

Stars management also said the team would not seek to challenge Avery's contract under the conduct clause included in the Standard Player's Contract.

The agreement's Paragraph 2 (e) directs all NHL players "to refrain from conduct detrimental to the best interest of the Club, the League or professional hockey generally." Avery was suspended by the NHL last week for comments he made prior to a game with Calgary.

"The message here is: no distractions. Sean can focus on resolving his personal issues," said Hull, "and the Stars will have closure on this episode. The team needs to put its energies into winning."

The Stars said the team will continue to honor Avery's contract while exploring all options for his hockey future consistent with the terms of his counseling.

"We do care about Sean and want what is best for him," said Hull. "We've agreed to do what we can to help find him a place to play hockey once he addresses his personal issues."

"I honestly believe the issues that Sean had really kind of festered when he came to Dallas," Hull said in a conference call. "And things didn't work out for him as he had planned, as we had planned."

"But I think a lot of those things, I think you could say were kind of brought on by himself," Hull said. "It's a two-way street. Sure, you have to be accepted but you have to do everything you can to be accepted as well. It was just a bad situation."

"We don't want to ruin Sean or his career," Hull added. "We want him to get better and we needed, obviously, to part ways with Sean and it's amicable that way as well."

The recent incident in Calgary was not the first spot of trouble in which Avery has found himself. As a member of the Los Angeles Kings, he made disparaging remarks about French Canadian players wearing visors after being hit during a game by Denis Gauthier. He later apologized. He also got into arguments with Anaheim Ducks broadcaster Brian Hayward and Kings assistant coach Mark Hardy.

In last season's Eastern Conference quarterfinals while playing for the New York Rangers, Avery created a stir by standing in front of New Jersey Devils goaltender Martin Brodeur and waving his hand. The NHL created a rule to stop the activity from happening again.

Following the final game of the series with the Devils, Brodeur refused to shake Avery's hand.

"Everyone talks about how much class I don't have," Avery said after the series. "Well it's the end of the series and men go to war against each other. I guess he forgot to shake my hand. I don't know if anyone saw that. Of course I was going to shake his hand."

During the Rangers next series with the Pittsburgh Penguins, Avery was taken to hospital with a lacerated spleen. He missed the rest of the playoffs.

Earlier this season, Avery made comments to ESPN regarding Jarome Iginla not being exciting enough and addressed what he believed to be failures by the NHL in marketing hockey and its star players.

"Our commissioner hasn't realized that he needs to probably do a better job of marketing the game and certainly some of the players in it. Nobody cares about Jarome Iginla and guys like that. They're just not exciting enough. They don't bring enough to the game," he said.

Dallas signed Avery to a four-year, $15 million contract this past summer. He had three goals and seven assists with a plus-2 rating over his 23 games this season prior to the suspension.

Avery to continue counseling; won't rejoin Stars


----------



## Karren (Dec 16, 2008)

It was official...

kdka.com - Video Library

I'm so proud...


----------



## Karren (Dec 16, 2008)

Ekkkkkkk!!!

I took the day off work to help around the house and guess who shows up at work this afternoon?? The entire Pittsburgh Penguins hockey team... Sigh......

I'm so bummed out...


----------



## Darla (Dec 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ekkkkkkk!!!
I took the day off work to help around the house and guess who shows up at work this afternoon?? The entire Pittsburgh Penguins hockey team... Sigh......

I'm so bummed out...

wow that really sucks!


----------



## Karren (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah... My wife said "See I told you not to take off"... and I took off to help her out... lol I can't win....


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 17, 2008)

What's the kdka video about - the penguins I assume?

Why do the penguins practice in a different arena?


----------



## Karren (Dec 17, 2008)

kdka is the local Pittsburgh station... the video is our companies naming of the new arena... $$$$$$ and since the Iglo is used for so many more things than just ice hockey that the Penns used to practice solely out here at the Iceoplex.. Now its 4 or 5 times a month... Right accross the office from us..

Here's the video of the goal I scored the other night... Yeaaaaa That's me in the blue with the blue and yellow stockings... don't laugh too hard!! lol http://s378.photobucket.com/albums/o...rent=Score.flv


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 17, 2008)

Was that you being a pest to the goalie? Reminds me of Avery driving Brodeur crazy hehe!

Nice goal by the way


----------



## Darla (Dec 18, 2008)

You know what gets me about this whole Avery thing. he acts as if he is the first person to get with her and somehow claims to feel slighted now that she is with someone else. Get a life!


----------



## Karren (Dec 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Was that you being a pest to the goalie? Reminds me of Avery driving Brodeur crazy hehe!Nice goal by the way

Well I didn't stand infront of him facing him and waving my stick in his face... lol But a good screen is a good screen!!





Still can't believe I'm the high scorrer on the team!! We got to be bad when that happens...


----------



## Karren (Dec 20, 2008)

So who's a real hockey fan?? Someone with a Lemuix and a Penguins ornament on their tree!!!















Go Penns!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you see Toronto play the Pens, in Pittsburgh - Saturday night?

Even Lemieux couldn't stay and watch the end!

I know that the sweaters are a retro look - hope the plays aren't vintage 1980s


----------



## Karren (Dec 21, 2008)

I couldn't stand to watch... went down stairs to play with the computer half way through the 3rd...



One of those off days I hope!! lol

I personally hate thse powder blue retro jerseys!!


----------



## Darla (Dec 23, 2008)

so pittsburgh is losing to Buffalo in the 1st at the moment


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 23, 2008)

Thought it was time to post the total points and games played, of each division.

The Eastern division is listed in terms of their ranking.

Eastern Division Games Played Total Points

1 Boston 33 52

2 NY Rangers 36 46

3 Washington 34 43

4 Philadelphia 33 43

5 Montreal 33 42

6 New Jersey 31 41

7 Pittsburgh 32 38

8 Carolina 34 37

9 Buffalo 33 36

10 Florida 32 34

11 Toronto 32 32

12 Ottawa 31 29

13 Atlanta 32 26

14 Tampa Bay 32 23

15 NY Islanders 33 23

Western Division

RankTeam GPPTS

1San Jose 33 55

2Detroit 32 48

3Calgary 33 40

4Chicago 31 43

5Vancouver 3339

6Anaheim 33 39

7Phoenix 33 36

8Nashville 32 35

9Minnesota 32 34

10 Colorado 33 33

11 Columbus 3332

12 Los Angeles 33 32

13 Edmonton 31 31

14 Dallas 32 31

15 St. Louis 33 29

Wonder if the Bruins will be facing the Sharks in the Stanley Cup final?


----------



## Darla (Dec 23, 2008)

so top 8 teams in each division go to playoffs right?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 24, 2008)

That's right - the top eight teams in each division play each other in the playoffs. Then the winner of the eastern division will play the winner of the west division, for the Stanley Cup final.

The *2009 World Juniors* are starting December 26, in Ottawa, Canada

Latvia, Russia, Finland, Sweden and Slovakia are in one group.

Germany, US, Canada, Czech and Kazakhstan are in the other.

Hope I got the grouping right...

Various games are played from December 26 to December 31.

Fri, Jan 2 - quarter final game

Sat, Jan 3 - semi final game

Mon, Jan 5 - Bronze and Gold medal games

TSN is carrying the games - maybe you can see them on TSN.ca

My predictions - Canada vs Russia in the gold medal game and Czech vs Sweden in the Bronze medal game.


----------



## Karren (Dec 27, 2008)

Santa brought me a new Penguins knit cap, Penguins hoodie, and a large puck shaped bank.. and a bunch of Steelers stuff too!!

Pittsbugh beat NJ 1-0..

and the Boston Bruins are practicing accross form my office on Monday and its open to the public!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 28, 2008)

Karren - all you need are a sexy pair of heels with little penguins on them!

Canada and the US are starting great at the Junior Worlds: US beat Germany and the Czech lost to Canada.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an update on Alexei Cherepanov:

Blood and urine samples show hockey star Alexei Cherepanov engaged in blood doping, Russian investigators said in a statement Monday.

Cherepanov, 19, collapsed Oct. 13 while on the bench for Omsk club Avangard in Russia's Continental Hockey League, known as the KHL. The player, a top prospect for the NHL's New York Rangers, died shortly afterwards.

Russia's federal Investigative Committee said a chemical analysis of the samples allowed experts to conclude "that for several months Alexei Cherepanov engaged in blood doping." There was no elaboration, and a spokeswoman at the committee refused to comment further.

The statement also said Cherepanov in his final year suffered from myocarditis, a condition where not enough blood gets to the heart, and should not have been playing professional hockey.

The club's medical team might carry legal liability in the episode, the statement added.

"A row of gross violations was committed by the medical brigade helping A. Cherepanov," the statement said. Among them, doctors arrived on the scene a full 12 minutes after Cherepanov collapsed, and the battery on the defibrillator to attempt shock Cherepanov's heart back into life was drained, the statement said.

Prosecutors earlier this month accused the club's director of negligence. Mikhail Denisov has since been fired, and Monday's statement did not mention him.

Source: Investigators say Cherepanov was blood doping


----------



## Karren (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a big debate on NHL home ice on draft picks and the lack of control by the league before they are actually signed.. Alexei's death is good example.. Not good.. Bad... But no tean or the league can do a thing especially if they are playing in a non-north american league..

Well the Penns, Leafs and Senators are sure slumping!! So much that if they don't act quickly they may miss the playoffs??? Glad the Steelers are winning!! Lol.


----------



## Darla (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out this goal by Tavares (i think it was the last one) where he juggles the puck on the stick before scoring

World Junior Championships Canada vs. Slovakia

---NICE---


----------



## Karren (Jan 1, 2009)

The Winter Classic between Chicago and Detroit at wrigley Field is on right now!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm watching the game, with my son. Looks like Detroit is going to take this one - 6 to 3 with 14 minute left in the 3rd period.

Anyone see Canada vs the US in the World Juniors? Canada won but it was a real battle!


----------



## Karren (Jan 1, 2009)

6 - 4... Chicago scored with 9 seconds remaining in the game.. Even though I was born in Detroit I was rooting for the Hawks.. After what the Wings did to us in the cup finals last year.. Not that I hold a grudge or anything!!

Who won the US vs Canada Jr game yesterday?


----------



## Darla (Jan 2, 2009)

Sadly the World Junior game was not televised by me. and to make matters worse the TSN.ca fee couldn't be accessed either.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 4, 2009)

The US lost to Canada on December 31.

The gold medal game is Mon Jan 5 - Sweden vs Canada at 7:30 pm

The bronze medal game is Mon Jan 5 - Russia vs Slovakia at 3:30 pm

The US has to play Czech today see who comes in 5th and 6th play. I don't have results yet.

The best game so far was Canada vs Russia - to see who played in the gold medal game.

Canada tied Russia with 5 seconds left of regular time. They played 10 minutes overtime and ended up having a shoot out.

Canada got 2 goals and the Russians didn't score at all - so the Canadians won the game by the shoot out.


----------



## Darla (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for the update Carolyn, sadly not on in the US or at least by me


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 13, 2009)

Update - January 12, 2008

Eastern Division Total Points

1 Boston 66

2 Washington 57

3 Philadelphia 55

4 Montreal 56

5 New York 54

6 New Jersey 51

7 Buffalo 47

8 Carolina 47

Western Division Total Points

1 San Jose 67

2 Detroit 63

3 Calgary 54

4 Chicago 53

5 Vancouver 49

6 Anaheim 49

7 Phoenix 47

8 Colorado 45


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 21, 2009)

On Saturday, January 24th - Montreal is hosting the All Star Skills Competition.

On Sunday 25th at 6pm, the All-Star Game will be played.

Is anyone going to watch either of these events?

.


----------



## Darla (Jan 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On Saturday, January 24th - Montreal is hosting the All Star Skills Competition.On Sunday 25th at 6pm, the All-Star Game will be played.

Is anyone going to watch either of these events?

.

the skills thing sounds interesting. I have not been a fan of All-Star Games in any real team sport. So is hockey really different in this regard?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know about any other sport, but the players are chosen by the fans to play the all star game/competition.

Plus it is hockey so ya gotta love it!

I wanted to mention that on Saturday January 24 at 8:30, the Red Bull Crashed Ice competition is on!

This competition is like roller derby on ice - and on acid!

TSN is carrying it - maybe you can see it through the internet if it isn't on your tv.

Who knows, maybe ESPN is covering it as well - most under rated sport out there!


----------



## Darla (Jan 22, 2009)

Roller Derby is nuts! worth watching.

strangely enough even if it is on tv they don't want me in the US to see it lots of times.


----------



## nhinz (Jan 31, 2009)

wow!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 1, 2009)

I went to the Leafs season opener at the ACC and sat in the executive box, IT WAS AMAZING! I love the Leafs....although minus Mats Sundin we're not doin so hot :s


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 9, 2009)

*Avery clears waivers - likely headed to the AHL* Feb 9, 2009

Forward Sean Avery cleared waivers on Monday, meaning the Dallas Stars' propriety may be heading back to the Big Apple.

The New York Rangers' American Hockey League affiliate, the Hartford Wolf Pack, will likely be the destination for Avery's return to professional hockey.

But at this point, the Rangers and their top minor league affiliate have yet to finalize an arrangement with the Stars to provide a home for Avery.

Assuming an agreement is reached with the Stars, Dallas would assign him to the AHL. The forward isn't expected to report to Hartford before Tuesday.

The Wolf Pack will host the Manitoba Moose on Wednesday.

Avery was suspended for six games by the NHL due to inappropriate comments he made back in November.

He has not played since that time and has been in the NHL/NHLPA behavioral health program.

So what do you all think - should he come back and play for the AHL/NHL or should he finish up his hockey contract in Siberia?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 10, 2009)

Stars assign Avery to Rangers' AHL affiliate in Hartford

One day after clearing waivers, the Dallas Stars have assigned winger Sean Avery to the Hartford Wolf Pack, the AHL affiliate of the New York Rangers.

Avery is already in Hartford along with the Rangers' media relations representatives to help deal with the expected attention Avery will draw. He is expected to skate with the team this morning. The Wolf Pack will host the Manitoba Moose on Wednesday.

"I would like to thank Glen Sather and the Rangers organization for giving me the chance to resume my hockey career by affording me this opportunity with the Hartford Wolf Pack," Avery said in a prepared statement Tuesday. "I am looking forward to getting back on the ice, working my way back to the NHL and playing the game I love. While I appreciate the many interview requests, at this point in time, I would like to focus on hockey and will not be making any further statements while with the Wolf Pack."

Sather also made a statement, alluding to Avery's past success with the Rangers and his determination to get back to the NHL.

"Sean and the Dallas Stars approached me looking for an American Hockey League team for him to resume playing, and I am happy to provide him with the opportunity to continue his career," Sather said. "Sean was a good player for the Rangers during his time here and has worked extremely hard off the ice over the last two months."

Stars' owner Tom Hicks told a Toronto radio station that he wished Avery well but made it clear he was not welcome back with his organization.

"We're happy for Sean. He's been working hard to take care of some of the issues he's had," Hicks told AM 640 Radio on Monday. "Our plans are to find him a place in the AHL where he can play and show his hockey skills and maybe there will be another team in the league that might want to pick him up. But he's not going to a part of the Dallas Stars."

Avery was suspended for six games by the NHL due to inappropriate comments he made back in November. He has not played since that time and has been in the NHL/NHLPA behavioral health program.

CTV.ca | CTV News, Shows and Sports - Canadian Television

Time to place your bets people - How soon do you think it will take Avery to show his true A-hole side again?

I say by April 1, the Wolf Pack is going to regret taking him on!


----------



## Karren (Feb 10, 2009)

They still playing hockey? I'm still in uber Steelers mode.. My wife reminded me we have ticket so go see the Penns play and my response was... Ohhh Nooo.. Whe have to go watch the Penguins play!! A fate worse than death lately!! Lol

Whens football start again?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll wager that the Pens will make the playoffs - barely. And they will lose in the 2nd round.


----------



## Darla (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for the Avery update . i was in a bar earlier today and saw something up on the screen, Glad to learn i could get the details here


----------



## Karren (Feb 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll wager that the Pens will make the playoffs - barely. And they will lose in the 2nd round. At this stage I'd almost take that bet!! Lol. I'm 2 for 2 with lots of free makeup after winning Ulta gift cards on the super bowl!! 
But I won't.. There's always hope.. How ever slim.. Hossa looks like a friggin brain surgeon!!

I'm actually on my way to my hockey game.. Listening to the Wings Nashville game.. Their anouncer sounds like the guy that did the old love boat commercials..


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 15, 2009)

[*B]Standings as of Sunday, February 15, 2009 1:00 AM.*

E*astern division:*[/b]

Boston 86

New Jersey 75

Washington 75

Philadelphia 67

Montreal 66

NY Rangers 66

Florida 64

Buffalo 64

Carolina 59

Pittsburgh 59

Toronto 52

Ottawa 50

Tampa Bay 49

Atlanta 43

NY Islanders 38

*Western Division:*

San Jose 83

Detroit 81

Calgary 71

Chicago 70

Dallas 61

Columbus 61

Anaheim 61

Edmonton 60

Vancouver 60

Minnesota 59

Nashville 57

Los Angeles 56

Phoenix 55

St. Louis 53

Colorado 51

Source: NHL


----------



## Darla (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks Carolyn, Washington had a real nice win today although it was only Fla they were playing. But it was tied with something like 3 min left in the 3rd. They got a goal then and went up 3-2. At the one min mark Fla pulled their goalie (still don't entirely understand this strategy) and Ovechkin got his hat trick with a clearing shot that went in.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 16, 2009)

I had trouble following your thread.

Did you mean that Wash was ahead 3-2 so Florida pulled their goalie in the last minute?

If this is accurate, Florida did it to get a forward in exchange for the goalie. They will have an empty net (which makes them vulnerable to another goal) but they will also have an extra man to get the goal, tie the game, and go into overtime.

Sometimes this strategy works but most times it doesn't.

Florida is on the hub of being in the playoffs - they need to get as many wins as possible!


----------



## Darla (Feb 16, 2009)

yes maybe i did not explain that well. I have seen this like 4 or 5 times now. it never seems to work! so why?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 16, 2009)

This play is similar to having a power play - Example, Wash just got a penalty and so their man is in the penalty box.

Then Florida has an extra man (5 men) to try to get a goal against Wash's 4 men.

Team's that have a good chance of getting a power play goal do well when they pull their goalie a the end of the game.

If Florida never pulled the goalie for the extra man, then their chance of getting a tying goal is marginal at best as wash would be doing everything to protect their lead, in the dying moments of the game.

If Florida pulls the goalie, their odds increase somewhat. But I agree, it's along shot.

As per TSN.ca, these are the top five players that scored power play goals so far this season:

1. Thomas Vanek, Buffalo 15 goals

2. Mike Green, Washington 15 goals

3. Brad Boyes, St Louis 14 goals

4. Mike Cammalleri, Calgary 14 goals

5. Teemu Selanne, Anaheim 13 goals


----------



## Karren (Feb 16, 2009)

You can see how much I'm paying attention.. I just now found out the Penns fired their coach and brought up the baby Penns coach... And how can they beat San Jose but loose to Toronto? Lol

Good news is we won our V-day game 5-4 in OT! My wife even came to watch... Only 6 of us showed up.. Vs 11 on the other team so getting 3 minutes rest per period sucked... Had a break away in the second period and tried to cut it on the goalie but he stuck his stick out and tripped me.. Ended up hitting the post and flying through the air and slamming up aginst the boards on my side.. He got a penalty... I'm living on ibuprofen today.. Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 17, 2009)

Ya know Karren, maybe it's time you found a really - over - the - hill - league!

Worst thing that could happen there is tripping over the goalie's walker haha

Pitts just lost to Long Island tsk tsk

I just found out the the Pens fired their coach - don't feel bad, he'll be coaching somewhere else before the year is through.

The life span of a coaching career is usually much longer than that of a player.


----------



## Darla (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like quite a tumble! I liked the crack about the walker.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 20, 2009)

First it was benching Alexander, then there was allegations of too much partying by the younger players.

Now the Montreal Canadiens have to deal with the mob?

Montreal Canadiens general manager Bob Gainey says he's "very concerned" about reports linking three Habs players to a man arrested in a massive crackdown against drug trafficking and organized crime.

Montreal's La Presse newspaper reported on Friday that brothers Andrei and Sergei Kostitsyn were in almost daily contact with Pasquale Mangiola, one of the suspects rounded up by police last week in the Operation Axe sting.

Gainey said the link is troubling because the hockey club takes great pains to ensure that players remain well-adjusted and focused on their games.

He also explained that the Canadiens' organization works to keep certain elements, unsavoury or otherwise, from "having access" to players or coaches.

"We're very concerned, because we know that this person who became involved with the players, he's not the only person who wants to find a place to enter the inner area of the hockey team," said Gainey.

"We turn people away everyday," he said.

Mangiola faces six charges related to drug trafficking and illegal weapons. None of the allegations have been proven in court.

Another member of the Canadians, Roman Hamrlik, is also linked to Mangiola though not as closely as the brothers, La Presse reported.

The paper noted that none of the three players are accused of any illegal activities and are not being investigated for any crimes.

Police accuse Mangiola of working as a liaison for three gangs that are all connected to the Hell's Angels.

The paper reported that police records show Mangiola acted as a sort of assistant to the brothers.

"La Presse reports that when the Kostitsyns were at the bar and wanted to get alcohol or women, it was Mangiola who would set it up, and when the Kostitsyn brothers needed a car it was him that would set up the car lease," said CTV Montreal's Rob Lurie.

Francois Gagnon, a sports writer at La Presse, said the paper waited two days before publishing the three-page story, in order to verify all details with police sources.

He said the revelations are sure to be a distraction to the already-struggling hockey club.

"There was a lot of speculation over the last couple of weeks, wondering why the Canadiens were going down the drain hockey-wise, and there's been stories all around the city about things happening with players, but that's nothing new," Gagnon said.

"Now the problem is that it is do***ented, you have wiretaps, you have information coming from the police that the Kostitsyn brothers and some other players of the Canadiens had ties with that guy."

So far the hockey organization has not commented. CTV Montreal tried to speak with players as they arrived back in the city Friday morning from a road trip. None were willing to speak with reporters.

The Canadiens have a dismal record of three wins, 11 losses and one tie in the last 15 games.

Source - CTV.ca news


----------



## Darla (Feb 21, 2009)

The Canadiens still seem like they are in the running even with all those issues. I hadn't heard all of that before.


----------



## Karren (Feb 24, 2009)

Well with the firing of the Ranger coach today, all 4 coaches that started their seasons in Europe have been fored! How weird is that?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 1, 2009)

Must be the curse of the wanderin' European hockey ghost...

So now John Tortorella is the coach of New York Rangers.

I wonder how well Avery will get along with him?


----------



## Darla (Mar 2, 2009)

is it definite that Avery is playing for the Rangers? (sorry i have been out of touch for the last week or so, too much curling or something going on)


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 2, 2009)

Curling rocks - pardon the pun hehe

My understanding is that Avery's contract was bought out by the New York Rangers - which includes their farm team.

Avery has been playing with the farm team and apparently doing quite well. So now Glen Slater would like Avery back on the Rangers roster. The Rangers haven't been doing that great lately - they just replaced their coach. So I think they want to have Avery play with them again, to get things going again.

Avery has always been quite effective if he just focuses on doing his job.

It's all the other crap that makes him difficult to be around - and as a result, he's not even liked/respected by his own team.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 3, 2009)

And now for some spicy gossip:

Things are getting serious between Carrie Underwood and her boyfriend, Ottawa Senators hockey player Mike Fisher: The singer is already spending quality time with his parents!

Underwood, who was first linked with Fisher in January, spent a cozy dinner Saturday night with Fisher, his mom and dad, and a few friends at Fratelli, an upscale Italian restaurant in the Kanata section of Ottawa, shortly after the 25-year-old country singer cheered on Fisher at his hockey game.

During the dinner, the couple "seemed incredibly happy. They seem made for each other," says a source, who added that the dinner "was very low-key. They sat at a private table and did their own thing."

The dinner took place shortly after Underwood rooted for Fisher, the Ottawa Senator’s center, from a private VIP box at the Scotiabank Center. Underwood, who first publicly cheered on Fisher last month, shared the luxury box with his parents and a few others. Unfortunately she wasn't the team's good-luck charm: The Senators lost 4-3 in overtime against the Toronto Maple Leafs.

The previous day the pair spent an intimate afternoon shopping at the Rideau Center, an upscale mall in downtown Ottawa. Fisher dutifully accompanied Underwood to BCBG and Sephora.

"They looked very in love," says BCBG manager Paula Khoury. "She's very tiny and he's very tall, but they looked good together and very smitten."

Carrie Underwood Bonds with Her Hockey Beau's Parents - Couples, Carrie Underwood : People.com


----------



## Darla (Mar 3, 2009)

this sounds like the hockey equivalent of Jessica Simpson &amp; Tony Romo


----------



## ticki (Mar 4, 2009)

Go Sharks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 6, 2009)

You all knew that the Trade deadline had ended on March 4.

So rather than stating all the trades, where from and where to, I thought I'd share some trivia with you.

Starting with the 1998-99 Season, here are the following *Deadline Day Headliners:*

March 23, 1999 - Detroit Red Wings obtain D Chris Chelios from Chicago for a first-round choice in 1999 (D Steve McCarthy) and 2001 (G Adam Munro).

March 6, 2000 - Colorado Avalanche obtain D Ray Bourque and Dave Andreychuk from Boston for LW Brian Rolston, C Samuel Pahlsson, D Martin Grenier and a first-round choice in the 2000 NHL Entry Draft (RW Martin Samuelsson) - (trade completed eight days before the trading deadline).

March 10, 2000 - Buffalo Sabres obtain C Doug Gilmour, RW J.P. Dumont and a conditional draft pick in 2001 or 2002 from Chicago for LW Michal Grosek (trade completed four days before the trading deadline).

March 12, 2001 - Pittsburgh Penguins obtain G Johan Hedberg and Bobby Dollas from San Jose for Jeff Norton.

March 19, 2002 - New York Rangers obtain RW Pavel Bure and Florida's second-round choice in 2002 Entry Draft (C Lee Falardeau) from Florida for D Igor Ulanov, the rights to D Filip Novak and New York's first (later traded to Calgary - Eric Nystrom) and second-round choice (C Rob Globke) in the 2002 Entry Draft.

March 12, 2001 - Pittsburgh Penguins obtain G Johan Hedberg and Bobby Dollas from San Jose for Jeff Norton.

March 19, 2002 - New York Rangers obtain RW Pavel Bure and Florida's second-round choice in 2002 Entry Draft (C Lee Falardeau) from Florida for D Igor Ulanov, the rights to D Filip Novak and New York's first (later traded to Calgary - Eric Nystrom) and second-round choice (C Rob Globke) in the 2002 Entry Draft.

March 19, 2002 - Colorado Avalanche obtain D Darius Kasparaitis from Pittsburgh for D Rick Berry and LW Ville Nieminen.

March 19, 2002 - New Jersey Devils obtain C Joe Nieuwendyk and Lw Jamie Langenbrunner from Dallas for C Jason Arnott, RW Randy McKay and New Jersey's first-round choice in 2002 Entry Draft (later traded).

March 11, 2003 - (1) Anaheim acquired C Rob Niedermayer from Calgary for Mike Commodore and Jean-Francois Damphousse. (2) Anaheim obtained RW Steve Thomas from Chicago for a fifth-round draft pick in 2003 (C Alexei Ivanov).

March 6, 2004 - (1) Calgary obtains LW Chris Simon and a seventh-round draft choice (C Matt Schneider) in 2004 from New York Rangers for G Jamie Mclennan, C Blair Betts and RW Greg Moore (trade completed three days before the deadline). (2) two days later Calgary obtains LW Marcus Nilson from Florida for their second-round choice in 2004 (LW David Booth).

March 8, 2006 - Edmonton obtains G Dwayne Roloson from Minnesota for a first round choice in 2006 (later traded to Los Angeles - C Trevor Lewis) and future considerations (trade completed one day before the deadline).

February 27, 2007 - Edmonton obtains F Ryan O'Narra, F Robert Nilsson, a first round choice in 2007 (F Alex Plante) from the New York Islanders for F Ryan Smyth.

February 26, 2008 - Pittsburgh obtains F Marian Hossa and F Pascal Dupuis from the Atlanta Thrashers for F Angelo Esposito, F Colby Armstrong, F Erik Christensen, and a 2008 first-round pick.

Source: Trades by Names


----------



## Darla (Mar 6, 2009)

ok a lot of names, what's your take on real impact? I only recognize a handfull of names like Hossa.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of the players have retired. And others are alive and well include:

March 23, 1999 - Detroit Red Wings obtain D Chris Chelios. Chelios is 45 now and still playing for Detroit. I think he's the oldest player in the league currently.

March 11, 2003 - (1) Anaheim acquired C Rob Niedermayer - he's still with Anaheim and I think he's the captain.

March 8, 2006 - Edmonton obtains G Dwayne Roloson

February 27, 2007 - Edmonton obtains F Ryan O'Narra, F Robert Nilsson, a first round choice in 2007 (F Alex Plante) from the New York Islanders for F Ryan Smyth.

Ryan Smyth has since been traded to the Colorado Avalance.

February 26, 2008 - Pittsburgh obtains F Marian Hossa and F Pascal Dupuis from the Atlanta Thrashers for F Angelo Esposito, F Colby Armstrong, F Erik Christensen, and a 2008 first-round pick.

Hossa is now with Detroit.


----------



## Darla (Mar 7, 2009)

So it seems in this latest trade round Toronto got a decent goalie for themselves?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2009)

Toronto obtained Gerber from Ottawa. He is a pretty good goalie - helped Ottawa get into the Stanley Cup Finals two years ago, against Anaheim.

Toronto's regular Goalie Toskula has been playing injured and needs surgery. He'll now be out for the rest of the season.

Toronto's back up goalie Curtis Joseph or Cujo, has not been playing teat great. The only other goarlie that they have been trying out is Pogge, from their Farm team. But he has not been that good either.

Say grasshopper - your questions suggest you are really catching on with the game!

QUARTER-FINALS for London Nationals

LaSalle 5 @ London 4 (2OT)

London 3 @ LaSalle 1

LaSalle 3 @ London 5

London 5 @ LaSalle 3

London 5 Lasalle 2 - not sure where game was played

London advances to Semi finals - first game is Wed March 11. No opposing team was mentioned.

You can listen to every Nationals’ home game streaming on the net at GENIENET

http://londonnationals.pointstreaksi...ondonnationals


----------



## Darla (Mar 9, 2009)

who is London's next opponent?


----------



## Karren (Mar 9, 2009)

Went to watch the Penns practice accross the street at lunch... Completely different team!! They were hustling and having fun doing it... Got 15 minutes of shoot out practice on video... After you scored you sat down.. Sid sat about half hay through the players.. Malking was 4th to last.. Got so pissed off he broke his stick on the boards.. Billy Geerin went out second to last with everyone cheering!! The last shooter never did put the puck past Flury.. The wife and I are going to watch the Atlanta game next week.. 8-1-1 and / in a row with the new coach... Haven't even learned his name yet! Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 9, 2009)

London Nationals play St Marys' Lincolns on Wed March 11. St Marys is about 40 minutes north of London.

Did Penguins get any new players in the trade last week?


----------



## Karren (Mar 10, 2009)

Threee... four if you count the trade the week before....

Penguins trade Ryan Whitney to Ducks for Chris Kunitz and Eric Tangradi and get Bill Guerin from the New York Islanders and claimed forward Craig Adams off waivers from the Chicago Blackhawks.

Kunitz has been awesome so far and Guerin has figured in on 2 of Sid's goals and scored one of his own!! The Penguins are back!!! About time...... lol


----------



## Karren (Mar 10, 2009)

Guy Carbonneau was fired as coach of the struggling Montreal Canadiens, hockey's most historic franchise that is in danger of missing the playoffs in its 100th season.

The timing of Monday's move was a bit surprising because the Canadiens are currently in a playoff position and there are only 16 games left in the regular season.

General manager Bob Gainey, who handed over the coaching duties to Carbonneau three years ago, will return behind the bench when Montreal hosts Edmonton on Tuesday.

Amazing that 14 of the NHL coachs have less than 2 years in their current job!! So much for job security!! Even though many have been resigned for 3 to 5 year more... earlier in the season... that did not gaurantee they would still be here when the playoff began...


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm really surprised the Montreal fired their coach. I agree that they are close to being in the playoffs.

Toronto's coach and general manager are safe - they both signed nice contracts in the last year.


----------



## Karren (Mar 10, 2009)

Coachs contracts don't seem to mean much any more.. I assume they get their full compensation but gone is gone.. Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 10, 2009)

Toronto has Ron Wilson as coach and Brian Burke as general manager - they were the dream team for Anaheim a few years ago.

Toronto is not doing as bad as once rxpected. They won't make the play offs but are in 11th place I think.

We are in a "rebuilding" mode - in two years we are gonna kick butt!

Until then, skate leisurely...


----------



## Karren (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd rather kick butt now.... and skate leisurely over the summer!! lol


----------



## Karren (Mar 12, 2009)

Downloaded the blackberry app from The Hockey News web site and now I have all the scores and all the stats 24/7!!












I drug my Sirus Satelite radio along on the business trip and the boss and another coworker who are also hockey fans were impressed that we could listen to hockey the entire trip.. Spen last night at Fridays bar drinking and watching the Penguins beat Florida!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 15, 2009)

Check out what I got at an estate sale for $2!!






A Rick Keho Bobble Head doll!!

Quote:
Kehoe played junior hockey in the Ontario Hockey Association with the London Knights and the Hamilton Red Wings. He was drafted in the second round (22nd overall) by the Toronto Maple Leafs in the 1971 NHL entry draft.
He played in 32 games with the Tulsa Oilers of the Central Hockey League in 1971 before being promoted to the Maple Leafs. He led the Leafs in goal scoring during the 1973 season with 33 goals.

Kehoe was traded to the Pittsburgh Penguins in 1974 and spent the remainder of his playing days with the Penguins. A notably clean player -- he recorded 120 penalty minutes in a 14-season career -- he won the Lady Byng Trophy in 1981, during which he scored a career best 55 goals. He retired after the 1985 season as the Penguins' career scoring leader, and is third today behind Mario Lemieux and Jaromir Jagr.

In his playing career, he played in 906 NHL games, scoring 371 goals and 396 assists for 767 points, and accrued 120 penalty minutes. In 39 playoff games, he scored 4 goals and 17 assists for 21 points with 4 penalty minutes.


----------



## Darla (Mar 15, 2009)

Caps just won in a shootout 5-4 The Great 8 got the last shot. way to go!

Carolyn,

i noticed London is up in their series with the Lincolns. where is that?


----------



## esha (Mar 15, 2009)

This past week I went to my first Sens &amp; Leafs game, first game between each other after Gerber got traded. Let me just say, BEST hockey game experience EVER!! Minus getting kicked out of my section - did not know sections at my arena has No drinking zones. Anyways, I loved it because there were so many leafs fans. Made it awesome!

Toronto sucks butt.


----------



## Darla (Mar 15, 2009)

MONTREAL (AP) - Martin Brodeur was welcomed home by Montreal and by Patrick Roy, the goalie he caught in the NHL record book.

Brodeur tied Roy's career regular-season mark of 551 wins when the New Jersey netminder led the Devils to a 3-1 victory over the hometown Canadiens on Saturday night.

Under the watchful eye of his father, former Canadiens team photographer Denis Brodeur, who looked on and took pictures from a front-row seat, Brodeur matched the former Montreal goalie he idolized as a child.

Roy, who watched the game from a suite, established the mark during a Hall of Fame career with Montreal and Colorado in which he won the Stanley Cup four times.

''When you do these kinds of things sometimes you don't have a chance to meet the person,'' Brodeur said. ''I got to know the guy, I played with him, I played against him, we had great battles, he took a Stanley Cup away from me ... it showed a lot of class. I really appreciated it.''

The sold-out crowd of 21,273 chanted the name of Montreal's native son when time ran out, and Brodeur's father wiped away a tear.

(from SI)


----------



## Karren (Mar 16, 2009)

The Penns get 3 points this weekend to move ahead of Montreal for 5th.... 4th and above is the target to get home ice advantage in the first round....


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Karren - your bobble head looks like it could be George Parros' twin - luv the pornstache haha

Anaheim Ducks - Team: George Parros Official Player Page

Darla,

London Nationals are playing the St Mary's Lincoln. St Mary's is a small town Northeast of London, about 10 miles southwest of Stratford.


----------



## Karren (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL Just found out Rick Kehoe is a scout for the Rangers!! The wife and I are going to the Atlanta game tommorow night!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks Carolyn! i will be watching the web page, wouldn't mind catching another game though


----------



## Karren (Mar 17, 2009)

Kair Lehtonen!!!

Stopped 49 shots!! Aantan had only 25... And they Thrashed the Caps? Wow! Ovechkin had 10 shots and no goals... On a 6 game win streak!

And were playing Atlanta tonight!! Ekkkkk!!

Martin Brodeur could pass Roy tonight as the number one goalie ever!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 18, 2009)

Penns up 5 to 2... Maklin got his 100th point.. End of the second period!! Great game!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 18, 2009)

Well they didn't play Lethenon! They played Hedburg.. Who got rattled and was a sive.. 6 - 2 when we left, trying to beat the rush out of town..

And since Philly lost to the Wings, the penguins move into a tie for 4th!! Maklin ended up with two goals and 101 points.. But the best thing of all!! The Penss scored during the McDownalds power play and we get free Big Mac's when we show our ticket stubs!! Ohhh yeah!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 18, 2009)

Go Pens! Your fans are so dedicated, too bad they don't always spell so good.


----------



## Karren (Mar 18, 2009)

With free Big Mac's who needs to spell!! Last year it was the Advance Autoparts Power Play and I had enough free winshield washer fluid to last a year!!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 18, 2009)

Win No. 552 makes Martin Brodeur the most winningest goalie in NHL history surpassing Roy in last night's win....


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Brodeur! He is a class act and a great ambassador for the game of hockey!


----------



## Karren (Mar 20, 2009)

Penguins organist dies!

Vince Lascheid, long-time organist for the Pittsburgh Pirates at Three Rivers Stadium and PNC Park and the Pittsburgh Penguins at Mellon Arena, died overnight.

Mr. Lashceid also played organ at Steelers games at Three Rivers Stadium.

Awww.... That was great old time hockey!! Listening to the organ.... Dooo Deeee Dooooo Let's Gooo Penns.....


----------



## Darla (Mar 20, 2009)

Ovechkin gets to 50! Did you see the celebration? He got a lot a static over his NFL-style routine that Jose Theodore suggested. His hockey stick laying on the ice was like "hot hot hot"!

here it is:


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2009)

EVeryone was talking about him hitting 50!! The Penn's beat the LA Kings 4 - 1 and play Philly Sunday... most likely for fourth place....


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2009)

Wasn't there like some referendum on fighting?


----------



## cnnnghmbrett942 (Mar 26, 2009)

I love Washington's song


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wasn't there like some referendum on fighting?https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...adfile&amp;i=12679

No... It was disgused at the GM meeting in Florida last week and they didn't come to any agreement.... Got real consufing.... You could fight but not on the face off.... you could fight if you didn't take off your helmet but not if you had a face shield... lol Maybe next year.....
At the Atlanta game last week, the wife and I were sitting there and there was a pile up in the corner and someone behind us started yelling "Ripe his face off"!! How about "Shoot the puck" or "skate real fast" or "pass the puck" Dumb ass!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't mind a good hockey fight - specially when the jerseys get ripped off...


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd like that too!!! At a College Womens hockey game!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like that too!!! At a College Womens hockey game!!



do they do that? I never realized I like Womens hockey! (JK)


----------



## Karren (Mar 27, 2009)

The Flyers and the Rangers both loose tonight so this gives the Penns a chance to move back up for a tie for fourth.. The covetted home ice in the first round!! Well see Saturday when I think we play the Rangers.. Yeah!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2009)

Ya know, I don't recall a fight breaking out between female hockey players.

Maybe the puck bunnies like to mix it up...

I hope that Pitts goes against Montreal in the first round - they might stand a chance of advancing.

Otherwise, my prediction is that Pitts is not going to make it into the second round.


----------



## Karren (Mar 28, 2009)

That's what they said about the Steelers and the super bowl too!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 28, 2009)

we haven't done this yet. as of 3-27 11 PM

*OFFENSIVE LEADERS*

POINTS





 106 *Evgeni Malkin* *Russia* *Center - PIT*  VIDEO â€º

2.  A. Ovechkin  | WSH *100* 3.  S. Crosby  | PIT *96* 4.  P. Datsyuk  | DET *89* 5.  Z. Parise  | NJD *88*

GOALS



 

 53 *Alex Ovechkin* *Russia* *Left Wing - WSH*  VIDEO â€º

2.  Z. Parise  | NJD *41* 3.  J. Carter  | PHI *41* 4.  I. Kovalchuk  | ATL *39* 5.  P. Marleau  | SJS *37*


----------



## Karren (Mar 31, 2009)

If Ovechkin doesn't watch it Sid's going to sneak into second and he and Malkin will be 1 and 2!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry Karren but no one wants to be a number 1 or a number 2 haha.

I'm surprised that Ovechkin didn't do a little dance when he got 100 pts...

Toronto rocks! Okay not so much right now but just you wait until next year bahahahahaha


----------



## Karren (Mar 31, 2009)

You need to get Matts to come back and help out!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 1, 2009)

So does Don Cherry always wear such ordinary clothes?


----------



## Darla (Apr 1, 2009)

beautiful score at this link Mad Hockey SKillz


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey! Don Cherry is a Canadian icon! Only Canadians can mock him hehe.

A few things about him - he's a sharp dresser, he hates European/Russian hockey players, love English Bull Terriers (big plus) and he always talks about the Canadian troops in Afghanistan, during his commentaries.

He has a big heart and a big mouth - ya gotta love him or leave him...


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2009)

Well Don is cool!!! But we have Mike Lang!!! Scratch my back with a Hack Saw!!!!!

NJ at the Igloo tonight.... Penns are 2 points out of 4th and it by some miricle the Islanders beat Philly and the Penns win...









Too bad I also have a game and won't be able to watch it!! sigh... What I do to maintian my girlish figure!! lol

6 games to go.... and there's only 5 points between 4th and 9th in the east!! So the post-season is anyones to loose!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 2, 2009)

Penguins Rout New Jersey Devils, 6-1

Quote:
Evgeni Malkin and Sidney Crosby scored power-play goals and the Pittsburgh Penguins ended one of the best homestands in franchise history, twice scoring two goals in a matter of seconds against Martin Brodeur during a 6-1 rout of the skidding New Jersey Devils on Wednesday night. 
Brodeur and the Devils extended a late-season slump (0-5-1) that is jeopardizing their high playoff seeding.

Brodeur had allowed six goals against the Penguins only once previously, on March 11, 2006, in Pittsburgh during a 6-3 Penguins victory.

Brodeur, the NHL career victories leader who will be honored at home during a ceremony Friday night, hasn't won in six starts since going 9-1 following his return from a biceps injury.

Yeah and thanks to the Leafs for beating Philly!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 3, 2009)

The next best thing to making the playoffs is being a good spoiler hehe.

Pitts are doing great - a lot better then a few months ago.


----------



## Karren (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah!! What a change of coaching and 3 new players?? Too bad Carolina leap frogged both Philly and the Penns for 4th in the east!! But we play them tommorow so it will be a dual for sole position of 4th!! Yeah!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 4, 2009)

i think my team, Washington plays tonight and then there are only 4 games left.

GO CAPS!


----------



## Geek (Apr 4, 2009)

Hocky Fight of the year!


----------



## Darla (Apr 5, 2009)

That looked like a good fight!



Avery smacks Bruins goalie during timeout






It wasn't Tim Thomas's birthday, but hey, who needs a cake when the boss smiles and hands you a $20 million guarantee? Thomas, who won't turn 35 for a few more days, can live every day the rest of his life as if it's his birthday now that he has his new contract to keep him in Boston. Nonetheless, Sean Avery felt yesterday was the perfect time to give Thomas one to grow on - specifically, a smack to the back of the helmet as the Bruins' No. 1 goalie was stretching his legs during a TV timeout in the third period. "Unwritten rule," Thomas mused, following his 31-stop afternoon and a 1-0 win over the Rangers that led to the Bruins clinching the Eastern Conference regular-season title. "Nothing happens during TV timeouts." Like most parts of the rulebook, the TV timeout rule hasn't been committed to memory by the pugnacious Ranger forward. With Thomas some 30 feet out in the slot, stretching his hamstrings, Avery oh-so-subtly cruised up from behind and smacked his stick to the back of Thomas's head. "You look up and see who it is," recalled Thomas, "and you're like, 'You've got to be kidding me.' So it was just reflex." More to the point, it was emotion, which is something Bruins coach Claude Julien said he wishes Thomas could better control in such cir***stances. Julien fully appreciates the Thomas spunk, but he would prefer him to leave retaliation to his teammates. Some three weeks earlier in Columbus, Jiri Novotny put a smack on Thomas behind the net and no one in Black and Gold made the big Blue Jacket forward answer for it.

Boston Globe


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2009)

Well the Penguins pick a great time to start a loosing streak!! With a week to go... Hope this isn't going to be a long one..


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2009)

As of today: In the East, Boston, Washington, NJ, and Carolina and in the West, San Jose, Detroit, Calgary, Chicago and Vancouver have all clinched playoff berths. If the Pennguins win one and tie one out of the next 3 they will make it in for sure... fingers crossed......


----------



## Darla (Apr 6, 2009)

it just seems strange that they could go from being in the Finals the one year and the next barely making the playoffs? Pardon my naivete.


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2009)

Not really.... If you decide you don't want to play for a coach and you loose a couple key players over the summer, thing can and will go to hell quickly... They got in the playoffs last year by picking up 3 or 4 key players (including Hossa who fled to Detroit this year in search of that ring) and trying hard to do the same thing this year.... Not many teams have the market to support the kind of talent that Detroit does, year in and year out... Pittsburgh is a super small market compared to most of the other teams... and money talks!!

It's so cyclical... The low end teams have to depend on loosing seasons to draw high in the draft and pick up some talent and then make a run for the cup... then they are on top for a few years till the talent fades or they can’t afford the talent and they go away and you back to looking for high draft picks to start the cycle all over again…


----------



## Darla (Apr 6, 2009)

if i have it right there is a salary cap in hockey right. that can help to create some equity right. or are certain markets flush with money while other teams suffer?


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2009)

There is a salary cap ... Of $56.7 million but the big markets can afford to spend that much year in and year out where the little ones can't... All depends on revenues and the standard of living...In an area where the average house costs $150k vs the East or West costs where its 4 times that... People don't make the kind of money to spend $200 a seat for tickets.. My boss splits season tickets with some friends and the cheap seats works out to be like $20 a game... I can afford to hit a couple games a year but I'm dropping $350 a game for 4 of us..


----------



## Karren (Apr 7, 2009)

Can't believe it's the last week of the regular season....




and 13 games on tap tonight including the Penguins vs Tampa Bay!! We need to win 1 and tie one out of the last three assuming everyone else wins all theirs...

I was reminissing today and I really miss Darius Kasparaitis and his fantastic hip checks!! He could come accross the whole rinks backwards and take someone out without them having a clue and a lot of the time his prey had their head down which is a major no no!!! He's off playing in the Russian League after being put on waivers in 07 by the Rangers....


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

YEAH!!! Penns beat Tampa and are in the playoff's from what I hear...

2 games to go till the hunt for Lord Stanley's Cup begins!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't wait until the top 16 teams are chosen - 8 from each division.

I'd love to see Buffalo in and NYRangers out...

Plus I'm still holding out for the Panthers to get in the playoffs.

Anyone watching the World Women's Hockey Championships? I think it will come down to Canada vs USA again.


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow!! Women play hockey???



.

I don't have the hockey cable channel so all I get is the local Fox Sports Net and Versus..

Ok.. 5 slots left.. 2 in the east and 3 in the west.. Florida is going to be close.. If they win the last 2 and the Rangers loose at least one? If my math is right..

So are the women cute? Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey - all girls that like hockey are the hottest haha - ice melting hot haha

The girls are getting younger. Canada's team has four new girls and four have played last year and this year.

Wonder if the teams will play the same girls for the olympics.


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah!! I like hot hockey girls too!! They smell way better when you check them, than the guys!! We had a dozen girls in our league.. A couple of the are more masculine than I am.. Which probably isn't a good benchmark to use! Lol. I do know that I've been knocked for a loop by more than a few of them!!

And I see women are getting equal representation to the Hockey Hall of Fame from now on!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 9, 2009)

Four slots left.... Congratulations to Columbus for making it to the dance... first time in their history.... 11 games scheduled tonight so this could decide who's in and who's out....

And the playoff beard's are coming out I noticed!! lol


----------



## Darla (Apr 10, 2009)

Guess what we have on TV tonight? It's the frozen 4 (forget final 4) this is all about hockey and its the NCAA tournament.

Its taking place in Washington DC at the verizon center.

In the earlier game today Miami of Ohio Redhawks (not to be confused in any way with the one down in florida) defeated the Bemidji State Beavers who was the team I was rooting for btw. I always go with the Beavers. final score was 4-1

Right now its Boston University Terriers versus Vermont Catamounts. Its almost the end of the first and Boston is up 2-0.


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2009)

What happened to all the big names??? Minnisota and Michigan and Colorado and North Dakota?? Bemidji?? Sure this isn't like NCAA Div 3? lol


----------



## Darla (Apr 10, 2009)

I know what you're thinking but its not like they are playing University of Central FLorida or anybody like that.....

Boston University pulled out a thrilling victory in the third period, coming from behind to overtake Vermont and win, 5-4, to move on to the championship game. So it will be Miami of OH vs. Boston University


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2009)

With one game to go in the regular season there's a 3 way tie for 4th (home ice in the first round) between Philly, Carolina and Pittsburgh... all with 97 points!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 11, 2009)

So does anyone have any predictions about the NHL playoffs?

I still agree that Pitts will be out - and Montreal - in the first round.

I think it will come down to Washington vs Boston for the Eastern conference.

I haven't followed the western side very much but I think it will come down to Calgary vs Detroit for the western division.


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

i agree with you Carolyn. Of course i am rooting for Washington I hope they do well.

in the west San Jose and Detroit. those are safe picks.


----------



## Karren (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking San Jose vs Pittsburgh!! Or maybe that wishfull thinking!! Lol.

Should find out who breaks the 3 way tie for 4th is the east tonight... And so far Carolina and Philly are both behind in afternoon games today so if they both loose then its the Penns to get this evening at Montreal..

The West was finalized last night..Nashville is out of the dance..


----------



## Darla (Apr 12, 2009)

Terrible last game for Washington. they got killed like 7-4 but Ovechkin got like 3 points i think.

hey i wanted to post this before but finally figured out how. Mad Hockey Scoring Skillz!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 12, 2009)

Pittsburgh killed Montreal last night!!! And today is the last day of the regular season and 4 games.. Including Philly vs the Rangers.. The Flyers and the Penns are playing each other in the first round and are tied for 4th so if they win they get home ice.. Malkin is the points leader and winds the Hart trophy!! Ovechkin came in second then Sid..

Stanley Cup playoff time!! Yeah!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 13, 2009)

And the Rangers beat the Flyers so Pittsburgh gets 4th and home ice advantage!!

So here it is..

East:

Boston vs Montreal

Washington vs NY Rangers

NJ vs Carina

Pitt vs Philly

West:

San jose vs Aneheim

Detroit vs Columbus

Vancouver vs St Louis

Chicago vs Calgary

Let the quest for Lord Stanley's Cup begin!! Yeah!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's the Round One TV schedules:

EASTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS

SERIES A #1 vs. #8

Thursday, April 16 at Boston, 7:00 p.m. CBC, RDS

Saturday, April 18 at Boston, 8:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

Monday, April 20 at Montreal, 7:00 p.m. CBC, RDS

Wednesday, April 22 at Montreal, 7:00 p.m. CBC, RDS

*Saturday, April 25 at Boston, 7:00 p.m. CBC, RDS

*Monday, April 27 at Montreal, TBD CBC, RDS

*Wednesday, April 29 at Boston, TBD CBC, RDS

SERIES B #2 vs. #7

Wednesday, April 15, at Washington, 7:00 p.m. TSN

Saturday, April 18 at Washington, 1:00 p.m. NBC, TSN

Monday, April 20 at New York, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, TSN

Wednesday, April 22 at New York, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, TSN

*Friday, April 24 at Washington, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, TSN, RDS

*Sunday, April 26 at New York, 2:00 p.m. NBC, TSN, RDS

*Tuesday, April 28 at Washington, TBD VERSUS, TSN, RDS

SERIES C #3 vs. #6

Wednesday, April 15 at New Jersey, 7:30 p.m. TSN, RIS

Friday, April 17 at New Jersey, 7:30 p.m. TSN, RIS

Sunday, April 19 at Carolina, 7:30 p.m. TSN, RIS

Tuesday, April 21 at Carolina, 7:30 p.m. TSN, RIS

*Thursday, April 23 at New Jersey, 7:30 p.m. TSN, RIS

*Sunday, April 26 at Carolina, TBD TSN, VERSUS

*Tuesday, April 28 at New Jersey, 7:30 p.m. TSN

SERIES D #4 vs. #5

Wednesday, April 15 at Pittsburgh, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

Friday, April 17 at Pittsburgh, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

Sunday, April 19 at Philadelphia, 3:00 p.m. NBC, CBC, RDS

Tuesday, April 21 at Philadelphia, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

*Thursday, April 23 at Pittsburgh, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

*Saturday, April 25 at Philadelphia, 3:00 p.m. NBC, CBC

*Monday, April 27 at Pittsburgh, TBD VERSUS, CBC

WESTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS

SERIES E #1 vs. #8

Thursday, April 16 at San Jose, 10:30 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

Sunday, April 19 at San Jose, 10:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

Tuesday, April 21 at Anaheim, 10:30 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

Thursday, April 23 at Anaheim, 10:30 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

*Saturday, April 25 at San Jose, 10:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC, RDS

*Monday, April 27 at Anaheim, TBD VERSUS, CBC, RDS

*Wednesday, April 29 at San Jose, TBD VERSUS, CBC, RDS

SERIES F #2 vs. #7

Thursday, April 16 at Detroit, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, TSN

Saturday, April 18 at Detroit, 6:00 p.m. TSN

Tuesday, April 21 at Columbus, 7:00 p.m. TSN

Thursday, April 23 at Columbus, 7:00 p.m. TSN

*Saturday, April 25 at Detroit, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, TSN

*Monday, April 27 at Columbus, TBD TSN

*Wednesday, April 29 at Detroit, TBD VERSUS, TSN

SERIES G #3 vs. #6

Wednesday, April 15 at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m. CBC, VERSUS, RDS

Friday, April 17 at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m. CBC, VERSUS, RDS

Sunday, April 19 at St. Louis, 7:00 p.m. CBC, VERSUS

Tuesday, April 21 at St. Louis, 8:00 p.m. CBC, VERSUS

*Friday, April 24 at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m. CBC, VERSUS, RDS

*Sunday, April 26 at St. Louis, 8:00 p.m. CBC, VERSUS, RDS

*Tuesday, April 28 at Vancouver, TBD CBC, VERSUS, RDS

SERIES H #4 vs. #5

Thursday, April 16 at Chicago, 8:30 p.m. TSN, VERSUS

Saturday, April 18 at Chicago, TBD TSN

Monday, April 20 at Calgary, 9:30 p.m. TSN, VERSUS


----------



## Karren (Apr 14, 2009)

Have a friend who bought two tickets to game two... in the nose bleed sections for $150 each!!

Made the Flyers a new logo especially for this round of the playoffs!!!







and some mood music!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 15, 2009)

And my first goal of the season..... Me in white flipping the rebound over the goalies stick!! !My son came to our hockey game tonight and took photos.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 15, 2009)

*Islanders win Scotiabank NHL Draft Lottery*

In a season filled with bad news, the New York Islanders finally received some positive information Tuesday night when they won the Scotiabank NHL Draft Lottery, meaning they will have the first shot at London Knights phenom John Tavares or Swedish defenceman Victor Hedman.

The 2009 NHL Entry Draft will take place June 26 and 27 at Bell Centre in Montreal, Quebec with the first round broadcast live on TSN.

The order of selection for the first 14 drafting positions in the first round, only, of the 2009 Entry Draft is as follows:

1. New York Islanders

2. Tampa Bay Lightning

3. Colorado Avalanche

4. Atlanta Thrashers

5. Los Angeles Kings

6. Phoenix Coyotes

7. Toronto Maple Leafs

8. Dallas Stars

9. Ottawa Senators

10. Edmonton Oilers

11. Nashville Predators

12. Minnesota Wild

13. Buffalo Sabres

14. Florida Panthers

Source: Islanders win Scotiabank NHL Draft Lottery

Don't be surprised to see Toronto do whatever it takes to get it's hands on either Tavares or Hedman

Holy cats Karren - you skate just like Sid!

Speaking of the Kid - are ya ready for Philly?


----------



## Karren (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, Carolyn!! I wish I skated like Sid.... I should post my photo in the penalty box.... that guy took a dive as I was pulling his skates out from under him!!



and Sid's uber-ready to kick the Flyer's butts back to Philly!! Yeah!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2009)

Penns 2 Flyers zippo at the end of the 2nd period.. Fully they are interviewing commisioner Bettman and he's growing a playoff beard too!! Lol.


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah!! Penguins win and New Jersey wins and what happend to the Caps?? Beaten by the Rangers? That was an upset at home!


----------



## Darla (Apr 16, 2009)

that loss by the Caps was not good, only got to see the highlights


----------



## Karren (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah!!! Penguins take a 2 games to nothing lead over Phillidelphia with an overtime win tonight.. On to Philly for game 3 Sunday...


----------



## Karren (Apr 18, 2009)

I watched the last period of the Caps game.... They look lathargic....


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 20, 2009)

Caps are on in 1/2 hour. I have a feeling they are going to come back swinging.

C'mon, we all know that the Caps are a much better team than the NY Rangers...


----------



## Karren (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah!! Caps and Sharks are both at risk of being upset!! Only 2 teams in the last 50 years have come back from being down 3 games in the playoffs.

I think the Penns threw game 3!! So they could win at home in game 5... All about $$$$$ lol.


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2009)

End if the first and it's the Capitals over the Rangers 2 - 0!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2009)

Top of the third and caps are 3-0 over the Rangers. And Avery is getting stupid penalties - once an idiot always an idiot!


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2009)

Hahaha!! He sure has spent some time in the box tonight.. I'd swear that Avery plucks his eye brows!!





Chicago plays Calgary next but RuPaul's Drag race is on too!! Guess I could split the screen!! Lol.


----------



## Darla (Apr 21, 2009)

*CAPS Win 4-0*

Semin got two goals!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2009)

I think Avery would make a great drag Queen with those eye brows and savvy fashion sense!

Did I mention that Avery is an idiot?


----------



## Karren (Apr 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did I mention that Avery is an idiot? Not in the last 3 minutes!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 21, 2009)

Alex Ovetchkin to be featured on ESPN

ARLINGTON, Va. â€“ E:60, ESPN's award-winning primetime newsmagazine, will profile Washington Capitals left wing Alex Ovechkin in its upcoming episode, which will air Tuesday, April 21, at 7 p.m. ET.







E:60â€™s cameras spent hours with Ovechkin over the course of several weeks, following him at the NHL All-Star Game, riding with him in his sports cars and interviewing his parents at his home. Rachel Nichols â€“ a former Capitals beat writer with the Washington Post â€“ reported the story. 

In addition to Ovechkin and his parents, E:60 spoke with his teammates, Capitals owner Ted Leonsis, vice president and general manager George McPhee and head coach Bruce Boudreau. Outside the organization some of the voices in the piece include Wayne Gretzky, Don Cherry and LeBron James.


----------



## Karren (Apr 22, 2009)

Detroit is beating up on the new guy who only has two real players!! Western division hockey really is quite tame.. No one hits anyone... Don't know whether its the fact that its so boring to watch or that its 2am in the morning that puts me to sleep!!



.

Osgood is looking kind of old!! Lol

Penns up 3 to 1 in the Keystone grudge match.. And Marc Andre stopped 45 shots... Some of his save were unhuman!! I think he's really an alien!! Lol. But he's on our side!! Philly is a bunch of whinners and every time there's a penalty or someone gets in their face, Richards runs to the refs to whine! Scotty Hartenall is creappy looking but he can score..

Caps finally decide to show up last night, finally and NJ's Brodeour went into a tantrum after he let in a goal with 0.2 seconds left in regulation.. Throwing his stick around and smashing it aginst the boards!! Grow up Martin!!

Vancouver has like 9 days off till the second round so they should cool off enough that someone is going to kick their ass's.. Maybe they could take this extra time to get the golf clubs out and clean them up?





So St Louis is out... As is Montreal or almost! Columbus almost.. Only 2 teams have come back for a 0-3 deficite in the last 50+ years if that's any indication!! One of them being a 1970's Pittburgh Penguins team!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2009)

I just realized that every time I wear my Penguins tie they win!!! Got my tie on today!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll be watching the game tonight - it should be exciting!


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah!! And the Detroit game..... I don't have a Red Wings tie!! lol

Capitals drop another one even with Avery giving them every opertunity to come back!! Montreal is gone... Columbus and the Flyers may be gone tonight....


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2009)

A nice win for the Caps 4-0 they are still alive!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 25, 2009)

Fabulous game!

Wonder how the game would have turned out if Avery hadn't been a healthy scratch?

What was up with the fans and the Ranger's coach?

Apparently some idiot poured beer on him, then got ejected from the arena.


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fabulous game! Wonder how the game would have turned out if Avery hadn't been a healthy scratch?

What was up with the fans and the Ranger's coach?

Apparently some idiot poured beer on him, then got ejected from the arena.

that did not show Washington fans in the best light. what an idiot for doing that! i was ashamed of that


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2009)

Back to the hockey side of things &gt; i think Lundquist has been quite amazing in goal this whole series. Washington got some incredible shots in especially that second one last night.

So exactly what was the deal with Avery and why he didnt dress for the game? I mean i know he is an idiot and if i were a coach he is a player that i would have never wanted.

from CBS






so now if Washington can win on Sunday its a whole new series. So we can still dream. in fact since you don't see our commercials you might appreciate this: Coach Boudreau is getting a new car from the Caps sponsor, a Mercedes dealer.


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fabulous game! Wonder how the game would have turned out if Avery hadn't been a healthy scratch?

What was up with the fans and the Ranger's coach?

Apparently some idiot poured beer on him, then got ejected from the arena.

I missed that!! Unbelievable!! And what's with some fans along the boards smacking the glass when ever a Ranger player skates by?? 
That Ovehkin goal where he skated through like everyone and shot while falling down was the best goal I've ever seen.. Looked a lot like Jarmor Jagr


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 25, 2009)

It's not unusual for a coach to not play a player and call it a healthy scratch.

This is done for a few reasons - lack of discipline, not playing up to par, warning for worse things to come.

Kind of like a time out, I suppose.

Plus, Avery has cost the Rangers 6 penalty minutes in the last two games he played.

Ya gotta know how popular he has become with his coaching staff and team mates.

Hopefully, he'll play for the Rangers again and not be so selfish...


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not unusual for a coach to not play a player and call it a healthy scratch.This is done for a few reasons - lack of discipline, not playing up to par, warning for worse things to come.

Kind of like a time out, I suppose.

Plus, Avery has cost the Rangers 6 penalty minutes in the last two games he played.

Ya gotta know how popular he has become with his coaching staff and team mates.

Hopefully, he'll play for the Rangers again and not be so selfish...

so you would like to see him play and be his troublesome self


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 25, 2009)

Avery is a double edge sword. When he is out of control, he brings on the penalties and stress to his team.

This always backfires and the opposing team benefits.

However, when he plays without the idiot mentality, he is quite good.

Problem is, he is so unpredictable that you never know what you are going to get.

But if I were a betting dragon, I would say that it would better if he played as the odds are he will screw up.

I want the caps to win so I'd prefer that he was played.


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2009)

Penguins move on to round two!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 25, 2009)

It was an excellent game. Too bad that Philly couldn't hang on to a 3 goal lead...


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2009)

i only saw the 3rd period while i was at the gymn, I hate the Flyers so it was all good


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2009)

Great Rumor Dept!!!

*think this will happen? (I just know how much Carolyn loves Celine)*

*What if Celine Dion buys the Habs?*

Keep in mind that superstar singer Celine Dion could end up buying George Gillett's controlling interest in the Canadiens. Dion is pals with Avalanche president Pierre Lacroix, busy himself these days with his search to replace Francois Giguere as GM. If Dion buys the Habs, she could try to entice Lacroix back to La Belle Province, where he was a player agent prior to taking over the Avalanche (nee Nordiques) front office. Perhaps she can also serenade some sense into the Habs' loyal followers, whose passion, though admirable, is often fanatical to the point of farcical.

_Boston Globe_



 Celine Dion, Carlos Allegri/Getty Images


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2009)

Who cares if Celine invests any money into the Habs. All anyone would see is money.

Any decisions that are made regarding the team are done by a variety of shareholders and board members.

Usher is a part owner of the Cavaliers. I'm sure that this is just a money making endevour for him.


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2009)

i suppose they would at least have someone who can sing the Canadian National Anthem for them


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2009)

She would only sing it in French - jk

Seriously, I'm not a fan so I'll be quiet...


----------



## Karren (Apr 26, 2009)

Be better if the teams were publically owned by their local residents like Green Bay!!

Caps and Rangers at 2pm!! Nj and Carolina at 7:30pm..

Sharks are sill alive in the west with an OT W over the Ducks.. These late nights with ot are killing me!


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2009)

i have been looking for the game and couldn't find it, its just 2 now.

2:10 i just found it! hey why is rangers coach suspended?


----------



## Karren (Apr 26, 2009)

For not providing enough security in the beer pouring incident! Avery is back!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For not providing enough security in the beer pouring incident! Avery is back!! wouldn't that be on the Capitals and not on the Rangers coach? I don't get it.......


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2009)

5-1 in the second . i am enjoying this!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually, the coach squirted the wrong fan - a woman, not a heckler.

Regardless, he got into it with the fan by the squirting then throwing the water bottle.

Don't want to jinx things but I hear a 7th game coming on strong..YES!!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2009)

i know you would never deliberately jinx it Carolyn


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2009)

Who do the penguins play in round two?? I'd rather them play Carolina and have home ice advantage...







Go Hurricanes... Go Rangers!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok first of all you have to forget about the Rangers winning now. Ain't gonna happen now. The Capitals finally have some momentum so i think they will win game 7.

Devils, probably so it would be Boston v Pittsburgh then.


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey... It's the playoffs and anything can happen!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 27, 2009)

Washington Capitals forward Donald Brashear was suspended for a total of six games by the National Hockey League for two separate incidents in Game 6 against the New York Rangers.

Brashear had a hearing on Monday to discuss his exchange with New York's Colton Orr in the warm-up prior to the game and his late hit on Rangers forward Blair Betts in the first period. Brashear got one game for the incident with Orr and five additional games for his hit on Betts.

The Rangers announced on Monday that Betts suffered a broken orbital bone as a result of the hit and is out indefinitely.

"Brashear delivered a shoulder hit to an unsuspecting player," said Senior Executive Vice President of Hockey Operations Colin Campbell in a release. "It is also my opinion that the hit was delivered late and targeted the head of his opponent, causing significant injury."

Brashear will start serving his suspension in Game 7 and it will extend through Washington's next five playoff games, or the 2009/10 regular season depending on how long the Capitals are in the playoffs.

The Capitals defeated the Rangers 5-3 on Sunday to force Game 7 on Tuesday.

Source - Caps' Brashear suspended for total of six games

Personally, I think that Brashear did two pretty stupid things here. And just when the Caps need all the healthy players they can get, he'll be a healthy scratch for the next two weeks... dopey, dopey!


----------



## Darla (Apr 28, 2009)

Agreed Carolyn. This was definitely uncalled for and very counterproductive.

That fan that doused the NY Coach was another idiot.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm watching Calgary play Chicago now. Let's just say that Chicago is making horse meat out of Calgary.

On to round 2!


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah.. Khabibulin is looking great...


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2009)

You see the big fights between the Ducks and the Sharks? Tied 1 - 1 at the end of the 1st..


----------



## Darla (Apr 28, 2009)

so my question is this. during the course of a fairly long series do you think one team or the other seems to figure out more about their opponent? or are they so familiar that a series like this doesn't matter?


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2009)

Duck beat the Sharks so the West is set.. Guess we'll see what happends tonight in the East.

Personally I think its the long series that wears a team down so a team that won in 7 but was beat up isn't going to fair as good as a team who swept in 4 and has a weeks rest.. Hope everyone tonight beats each other up real good!! Desparation!! While the Pens rest! Lol.


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2009)

Yay Ducks! Taking out the crap talking "top seed" Sharks.

Sorry boys, been watching basketball a bit more.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2009)

Basketball? Time to start watching a real sport - HOCKEY!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay Ducks! Taking out the crap talking "top seed" Sharks.
Sorry boys, been watching basketball a bit more.

Hahaha.. Those are infractionable words? 
And like the Ducks can beat the number one AND the number two team in the west, back to back?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2009)

Great hockey tonight - Caps vs NY Rangers and NJ Devil vs Carolina.

My predictions - Caps and Hurricans win.

Whew, what a game! Caps and NY were tied until 5 minutes left of the third period. Federov scored and that's all she wrote.

Congratulations Caps!!!


----------



## Darla (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks Carolyn, couldn't have said it any better.

now NJ vs. Carolina . NJ is up with 4:13 remaining in 3rd


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 29, 2009)

Hurricanes win - congratulations to 'em.

Now Pitts plays the Caps and Hurricanes play Boston.


----------



## Darla (Apr 29, 2009)

This will be fun!


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm up for a friendly wager on this one, Darla!!




. C note Ulta gift card? Or denomination of your choice?


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2009)

So now it's Bar LAM off

and not BAR la moff

or Bar la MOFF???

lol


----------



## Darla (Apr 29, 2009)

I might be tempted to a small wager. I am not a big gambler, and then a larger amount tends to change the whole focus of the event. Its kind of like if i were betting on the NCAA playoffs i hate the idea of betting against a team i root for even if i know the reality that they won't make it. In this case I think the Caps (despite a rough series against NY) are a better team than the Pens so like $25 gift card would be just fine.


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2009)

We will see on Saturday!! Your on for the gift card!! Takes sports betting to a new level when you can win makeup!! Lol


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2009)

Breaking News!!

Detroit crushes Anaheim..






Wait.. They haven't played yet!! Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 29, 2009)

Just so everyone knows - Boston vs Carolina, Washington vs Pittsburg, Detroit vs Anaheim, Vancouver vs Chicago have all advance to the second round of the playoffs.

****Boston plays Carolina Friday at 7ish****

****Pitts and Caps play Saturday at 1 pm****

There's another tournament going on in Berna/Zurich-Kloten, Switzerland - IIHF Men's Worlds

The tournament stared April 24 and the final two games will be played May 10 for the Bronze and Gold Medals.

Canada, Russia and Sweden are always the front runners. Here's a complete list of who's playing:

Germany, Austria, Hungary, Denmark, Switzerland, Sweden, Norway, Canada, Latvia, Russia, Belarus, Czech Republic, Finland, U.S., Slovakia, and France.


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2009)

For round two:

Boston will beat Carolina , to make it interesting they will do it in 5

Washington will beat Pittsburgh

Detroit over Anaheim

Vancouver over Chicago

hey where did San Jose go?


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

Carolina will upset Boston...

Pittsburgh will crush Washington

Detroit and Chicago will both win....

The Ducks decided that San Jose should go golfing.... quack quack


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ****Pitts and Caps play Saturday at 1 pm****

If they go to OT and NBC cuts to the Kentucky Derby at 4pm I wll be soooo pissed!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 30, 2009)

Ya know, neither CBC or TSN wouldn't even think about interrupting a hockey game because of a horse race. I doubt they would let it happen if Harper or Obama had something to say. There would be so much backlash it would be insane.

This is my predictions:

Detroit and Vancouver play for the Western division - not sure which team will win the Western division

Boston plays either Washington or Pitts burg - it doesn't matter as Boston will take the Eastern Division


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2009)

Detroit beats the Ducks... just... and Boston kills Carolina.... Penns vs the Capitals in 4 hours!!


----------



## Geek (May 2, 2009)

OMG, watched the Ducks game at a friend's house with 6 of the guys. Came down to the wire like 49 secs left of the 3rd period. It's good to see that the Ducks can hang w/ them in Detroit and not get blown out. We'll see how they fair next.


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2009)

Yeah!! I watched the whole game too and both teams are so good it could have gone either way..


----------



## Darla (May 2, 2009)

i didn't see any of the second game. i figured Boston would kill them. they will win it all.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 2, 2009)

The ducks are goin down quack quack


----------



## Geek (May 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

The ducks are goin down quack quack 


LOL probably. Not too much of a hocky fan until playoff and the cup.


----------



## HairEgo (May 2, 2009)

I refuse to watch the play off's. I'm a terrible sore loser...my team isnt in, I dont watch!


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2009)

Bet Matts isn't watching the playoffs either.. Sore loosers! Lol

Tied after 2 periods!! Great game but also lots of sloppy play on both sides..


----------



## HairEgo (May 2, 2009)

Oh...I take it the Vancouver is out then?


----------



## Darla (May 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh...I take it the Vancouver is out then? no Gina you can root for them! they are still in it and hopefully will beat Chicago.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 3, 2009)

Congrats to Washington.

But they have to be more consistent or else Pitts will take the series


----------



## Darla (May 3, 2009)

ok this was the save of the playoffs so far! Crosby is denied! Now we can watch this great play over and over again. Can't wait for Mon night.

Next game is today at 2 (12:40 now) Ducks vs Detroit

_Pittsburgh coach Dan Bylsma_

"From our perspective at the bench, there was a lot of bodies in front of us. You could kind of see that there was probably an open net. Then we saw the replay on the jumbotron. He made a spectacular save. There was an open cage and I think Sidney (Crosby) was on his backhand and he (Varlamov) put his stick back there and got it right on the goal line."

_Washington coach Bruce Boudreau_

"It was a great save (against Crosby). There's no doubt. Goalies are taught never give up. You look at all the great goalies that are in hockey nowadays. No matter where they play is, they never give up. They keep fighting. And that's the only way the (Martin) Brodeurs, the Tim Thomases and the (Roberto) Luongos look like they make great saves; it's because they never quit on the puck. It was obviously a turning point because they would have had the lead and we would have had to play catch up."

_Washington center David Steckel_

"That save (on Crosby) was awesome. That was the turnaround save for us. Because I thought up to that point they were really working us down low and we had no answer. (Varlamov) bounced back from, probably what he would say was a soft goal, so he did great tonight."

_Washington forward Nicklas Backstrom_

"Probably the save of the series. I don't know how he can get the puck, it's hard to say. It's amazing and that reaction he has all the time, that's pretty amazing of him. Hopefully he can keep doing it and we can win some games."

_Washington center Brooks Laich_

"I was stunned. I was like 'Oh my God.' I was amazed. I saw (Sidney) Crosby shoot and I was like 'Aw that's in,' but then (Varlamov) just reaches back and grabs it and the whole bench was like, 'Wow, that's our break, let's get going, we got to smarten up and play better.' Incredible."


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2009)

Uh oh, Ducks have taken home ice away LOL


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2009)

Yeah!! In tripple OT too!! Go ducks!! Great game!!


----------



## Darla (May 5, 2009)

Excellent game!

Caps win 4-3 and now lead the series 2-0!

Wow both Ovechkin and Crosby get hat tricks...

what a game!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 5, 2009)

Fabulous game! This is why the western division just doesn't compare!

Congrats to both Sydney and Alex - each got hat tricks


----------



## Alice2009 (May 5, 2009)

I do not like the game ok just tell me what do you like in it.


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2009)

I love the speed.... the skill... the checking.... It's a blast that's why I play ice hockey a couple times a week!!





Wish the Penn's had come to play... sigh....


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fabulous game! This is why the western division just doesn't compare!
Congrats to both Sydney and Alex - each got hat tricks

Alex got like a million hats... Syd got 1! lol


----------



## Darla (May 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alex got like a million hats... Syd got 1! lol not surprising. I don't know if you heard what happened. Ted Leonsis, owner of the Capitals had the ticket office only reply to order requests for playoff tickets if the person had a zip code from Virginia, Maryland or DC. That's one way to do it!


----------



## Saja (May 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Alice2009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do not like the game ok just tell me what do you like in it. Then why are you reading a thread about it?


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2009)

Bought a Penguins banner yesterday.. And today they were having practice (yeah I know they need it!!), across the street... So I got Marc Andre Flure, Sergie Gonchar and Jordan Stahl's autograph on it!!



. They are practicing again Thursday and so are the Caps so maybe go over and get Ovechekin's autograph... Or drug him! Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 5, 2009)

Why do I like hockey?

It is a part of Canada's culture just as soccer/football is to the Uk.

In order to really enjoy the game, you have to attend one - preferable with someone that can help explain the rules.

And one other thing - the boys are hot!

And another - the ladies can hold their own as well.


----------



## Alice2009 (May 6, 2009)

I am reading this thread because i want to know about this game


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2009)

Anyone see the Ducks D take that shot in the chest? Wizznewski or something? Spitting up blood.. Ended up with a lung contusion!! Holy crap!! I'm always planrted in front of the net tryimg to deflect pucks!! Remind me not to do that! Lol


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why do I like hockey?
It is a part of Canada's culture just as soccer/football is to the Uk.

In order to really enjoy the game, you have to attend one - preferable with someone that can help explain the rules.

And one other thing - the boys are hot!

And another - the ladies can hold their own as well.

Or hot ladies in stockings and garter belts!!


----------



## Darla (May 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Or hot ladies in stockings and garter belts!!



Those arenas are a little chilly. Thats why you see so many hockey sweaters. the stockings and garter belts might be in hiding.
Karren, do you realize you're not helping Alice learn about hockey this way?

I think Carolyn is right. You truly get an appreciation for the game when you watch one in person.


----------



## Darla (May 6, 2009)

What to like in hockey?


It is very fast paced
There are only minimal interruptions (penalties)
You don't have to be 6'9" to excel but you do have to know how to skate
If someone does something bad they throw him out of the game (how cool is that? penalty box timeout)
Not too many rules to learn


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those arenas are a little chilly. Thats why you see so many hockey sweaters. the stockings and garter belts might be in hiding.
Karren, do you realize you're not helping Alice learn about hockey this way?

I think Carolyn is right. You truly get an appreciation for the game when you watch one in person.

Once you get skating hard it's pretty warm.. especially wearing industrial strength garters RBK Performance Hockey Garter Belt and thick stockings CCM NHL Team Senior Hockey Socks ... even girdles Mission DSX Junior Inline Hockey Girdle - 2008... lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 6, 2009)

I remember playing hockey when I was 13. I didn't have to wear a cup but I did have these amazing shoulder pads that had plastic plates that extended down to cover my chest. No other girl had chest protection.

All the other girls kept rapping my chest in the change room, for good luck haha


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2009)

Lol!! Now they have Jill Shorts with pelvic protection.. I have a pair a pretty red pair!



.

I wouldn't go out on the ice without chest protection.. And I don't have much of a chest to protect!





Ohhh and I got Hal Gill's autograph too!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2009)

Sounds like a priceless commercial:

Jill shorts - especially red ones $50

Chest protector - $100

Hall Gill's autograph - priceless

How'd ya get his autograph?


----------



## Darla (May 7, 2009)

you can see where my mind was at....


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2009)

Darla - where's your mind at?


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2009)

Got Gonchar, Gills, Flurry and Stahl's autographs on my new Penguins flag when they were practicing yesterday accross the srteet from work!!



.

Tied up 1 to 1 at the end of two..


----------



## Darla (May 7, 2009)

Pittsburgh beats Washington, Carolina beats Boston

both games in OT and the same score 3-2


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2009)

Both awesome games too!! They are beating eachother up pretty bad... makes for great hockey!!


----------



## Darla (May 7, 2009)

This is kind of old


----------



## Darla (May 7, 2009)

Nice artwork kid!


----------



## Karren (May 9, 2009)

And the Penguins beat up the Caps 5-3 in game 4 to tie the series 2-2!! Varlamov looks human for the first time and Ovechkin was neutralized pretty much with no goals... Hard hitting game with gonchar going out with a nasty knee on knee hit by ovechkin which should have been a major... Bet they review that and fine and maybe even a suspension!! Game 5 tommorow nich in DC.. Penns have the momentum.. See if they can break service!!


----------



## Darla (May 9, 2009)

back to Washington . we shall see!


----------



## Karren (May 10, 2009)

Ohhh Yeah!!! Scratch my back with a hack saw!!! The Penguins take out the Caps in OT in DC to take a 3 games to 2 lead in the series and were heading back to Pittsburgh for game 6 on Monday!!!


----------



## Darla (May 10, 2009)

I didn't enjoy that ending. It was a great game though and Carolyn is right about the inconsistency of both teams. We shall see what happens the next game; Washington can be very resilient.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 10, 2009)

IIHF's Men's championship is on the line right now.

Canada goes against Russia, for the gold and silver medals.

US lost to Sweden - so Sweden won the bronze and US came in 4th.


----------



## Karren (May 10, 2009)

Awww Damn Sweeds!!! lol


----------



## Saja (May 10, 2009)

Welll Canada lost....but we lost to Russia and there is no shame in that!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 12, 2009)

Great game between Washington and Pittsburgh! Was I the only one that wanted the series to go 7 games?

Definately the best series in the play offs!


----------



## Darla (May 12, 2009)

It was an excellent game and they even got the ending right this time. Game 7 back in DC!

GO CAPS!


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2009)

Sports Illustrated ran an article on the best and worst ownership groups for hockey.

*Interestingly among the best here are the Pens.*

3 Mario Lemieux/Ron Burkle





*Pittsburgh Penguins*

_Purchased 1999 Purchase Price_ $95M

_Current Value_ $195M

_W-L_ 318-316-39-6

_Winning %_ 5 .431

_Playoffs 5_

Championships 0






If it weren't for Hall-of-Famer Lemieux (pictured), there might no longer be a hockey team in Pittsburgh. A year after he retired, the franchise couldn't even afford to pay its players. Lemieux and Burkle stepped in, taking on a heavy load of red ink. And with the Pens struggling on the ice, Super Mario decided to come back and add some sorely need pizzazz. But the team still didn't have the money to compete until the salary cap was instituted in 2005. Retired again, Lemieux began rebuilding the team with young *Sidney Crosby* as the centerpiece. Today, the Penguins are back among the NHL's elite, reaching their third Stanley Cup finals last season, and they're staying in Pittsburgh, thanks to a 30-year lease to play in under-construction Consol Energy Center.

*and on he worst list, in fact #1 with a bullet.*

1 MLSE



*Toronto Maple Leafs*






Purchased 1994

Purchase Price $102M

Current Value $448M

W-L 525-439-89-61

Winning % .471

Playoffs 8

Championships 8 0

How can the $1.75 billion owners of the most valuable franchise in hockey continue to so mismanage one of the NHL's most storied teams? The Leafs still haven't won a Stanley Cup in 42 years, and the deep pockets of its parent organization have done little to reverse that trend. But it's not some fat-cat collective running the team from its penthouse suite -- since 1994, MLSE's primary investor has been the Ontario Teachers' Pension Plan. Unfortunately, the dysfunctional relationship between the two principals -- *Richard Peddie* and *Larry Tannenbaum* -- continues to trickle down to the on-ice product, as MLSE is too busy running too many sports properties and breaking ground on too many real estate projects to pay enough attention to the Leafs.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 13, 2009)

One of the smart things about Toronto is all the merchandise they sell.

Anywhere from clothing/hats to toys to lawn furniture.

Even have hockey sweaters marketed to the ladies - pink maple leaf hockey sweaters!

I love my leafs - go team go..next year wahahahaha


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2009)

So maybe Toronto should keep the players and bag the owners!


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2009)

Ohh hell yeah!!! he Capitals folded like a wet rag.... Penn's 6 to 2 in game 7.... Were going to the Eastern Conference playoff's aginst either Boston or Carolina!!!


----------



## Darla (May 14, 2009)

Its too bad Washington didn't show up tonight. Congrats to the Penguins.


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2009)

I was shocked because I figured it would go into double OT!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations to the Penguins!

Seriously - what happened to the Capitals. I was expecting a major battle. It's like they rolled over and gave up.

Must say that Ovechkin played well.


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2009)

It was definately not Capitals-like... I figured when we went up by two they would come right back.... but they didn't... The crowd was taken right out of the game quickly..

I think we won because we had black and gold smiley cookies!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2009)

Aww, they are so cute - I see Crosby, Malkin, Fleury, Talbot, and Gonchar


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2009)

Lol!! We ate the rest of the team!! 2 games tonight and none on Friday!! Ohhh Noooo... Guess I'll have to work around the house!! My wife will be so glad when the cup race is over! I was thinking that if the Penns wim. (When....) That they might bring the cup over here and I could get a pic of it on my desk!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2009)

That would be fabulous to get your picture with the cup!


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2009)

Well the Ducks and Boston both loose last night so its the Penguins vs the Huricanes on Monday and Detroit vs Chicago on Sunday. Battle of the Stall brothers in the east.. Jordan for the Penns and Eric for Carolina.. And Pittsburgh get home ice advantage which I really don't know what that's worth but more games at home means more $$$ for the team and the city!

Penguins play Monday, Thursday, Saturday, Tuesday... Home Ice on XM is broadcasting feed form each teams anouncers on seperate channels all the remaining games.

No hockey tonight or tommorow but I won 5 tickets to the Pirates game Saturday night.. Bobblehead night.. Free food and free parking!!





Go Penns!!


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2009)

Theres NO Hockey tonight!!!! Sigh.....


----------



## Dragonfly (May 16, 2009)

Oh but there is - in Canada.

The Memorial Cup is on - that's where the four best junior teams in Canada compete to see which Junior A team is the best.

Very prestigious!

Crosby's team played London a few years ago. London won and Crosby had to accept second place.

Cory Perry of Anaheim was on the London Knights that year.


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2009)

Lucky girl!! My wife and I took a walk.. And we actually talked! Lol. I miss hockey!!


----------



## Karren (May 17, 2009)

And the number reason thar hockey is better than baseball... No rain delays.

Pirates 4.. Rockies 3 in the 2nd inning after a 2 hour rain delay.. I'm wet and want to go home!! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 17, 2009)

well - the occasional octupi delay happens in Detroit

Tomorrow, 3pm Detroit takes on Chicago

I say in 5 games Detroit wins


----------



## Darla (May 17, 2009)

I will go with Carolina over Pittsburgh (got family in Carolina).

I agree with Carolyn about Detroit.


----------



## Karren (May 17, 2009)

I disagree with both you!!! Chicago and Pittsburgh for the cup this year!!! Any bets?






Pirates were winning over rthe Rockies 7 to 4 when we left at 11:00 in the 7th inning!! Took the subway downtown and just got home....


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2009)

Detroit trashed Chicago yesterday.... like 5 - 2... I thought it was at night so completely missed it... Penns vs Carolina tonight...

We won our game last night 6 - 2 and were now in first with a record of 7 - 1... yeah!!! Were the white team so next game were going to have a white-out like the Penguins... So we've asked the fan to wear white and bring a white bath towel!! hahaha


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2009)

In case ya missed it - Pitts beat Carolina 3-2

No matter to me cause Detroit is going to take the cup once again wahahahahha


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2009)

In your dreams Carolyn!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2009)

My sweet, sweet dreams!


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2009)

Go Blackhawks!!

Ok so I really don't care who wins.. As long as it goes 7 games and they beat the snot out of eachother so much that the Penguins will kick their butts in 4 to win the cup!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2009)

2 down and 2 to go...


----------



## Karren (May 20, 2009)

Lucky win for Detroit!! lol

Bought a pair of Penguins earrings!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2009)

Those are cute Karren - can you take a pic, wearing them?


----------



## Karren (May 20, 2009)

Yeah!! I will.. They were all out of Penguin thongs!


----------



## Karren (May 22, 2009)

Malkin with a hat trick... Sydney with one.. Kuntiz and kennedy .. Penguins 7 Carolina 4!!!


----------



## Karren (May 24, 2009)

All I can say is... Get the brooms out of the closet grandma.. The Penns are looking to sweep the series!! Up three games to zip!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 24, 2009)

This series is not very exciting - I still can't figure out how Boston didn't beat Carolina.

I'm sure that Boston would have been a stronger opponent.

I feel a show down happening between Pitts and Detroit


----------



## Darla (May 24, 2009)

agreed I was hoping Carolina would be a better opponent


----------



## Karren (May 24, 2009)

Yeah!!! Penns have been awefully good at beating up teams wearing red uniforms of late?? And if Chicago can manage to hang on and force their series to 7... And the Penns sweep in 4... That extra rest will mean a lot come game 1 of the cup series!!

Boring or not.. The Penns are on fire and making very few mistakes and capitalizing on Carolinas ones..


----------



## Dragonfly (May 24, 2009)

Chicago takes Detroit in 7?...I don't think so


----------



## Darla (May 26, 2009)

this is for you Karren

he seems so young






and he kind of grew into his smile






prospect






rookie


----------



## Darla (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Karren (May 26, 2009)

Sid's the man!! Boy... Lol.


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2009)

Blackhawks coach was fined $10,000 for comments he made about the officiating in game 4.. Wow!!

The Hershey Bears will take on the Manatoba Moose (who beat the Houston Arrows last night) for the AHL Calder Cup.. ...

Penns pay Carolina in game 4 tonight.. Get out the brooms!!


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2009)

Get out the Brooms... Penguins may sweep the series tonight in Carolina!!


----------



## Karren (May 27, 2009)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2009)

done deal


----------



## Karren (May 27, 2009)

I heard today the if Detroit wins tommorow that they will start the series on Saturday at the Joe and have another Sunday then two more the following weekend all because NBC can make more money???? WTF???


----------



## Dragonfly (May 27, 2009)

Apparently, there would be a nine day wait if Detroit wins tomorrow.

Hope that Sid and the boys get some sleep - they'll be up against a team of men.


----------



## Karren (May 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Apparently, there would be a nine day wait if Detroit wins tomorrow.
Hope that Sid and the boys get some sleep - they'll be up against a team of men.

Hopefully tire old men!!! lol


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2009)

they didn't llook so tired against Chicago


----------



## Dragonfly (May 27, 2009)

Detroit is practicing up a storm - hope Pitts is ready. Hate to see a repeat of last year...


----------



## Karren (May 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they didn't llook so tired against Chicago Chicago would have made my grandmother look good!! lol


----------



## Karren (May 27, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2009)

I hope this story has no truth to it especially with regard to the Capitals allegations. (From si.com where you will find the complete story)

Steroid dealer claims he sold to Washington Nationals, Capitals 


Thomas boasted about selling steroids to pro baseball, hockey and football players
Thomas: "You name the sport, and I've sold steroids to athletes who play it"
Thomas told detectives he imported steroids from all around the world

TAMPA, Fla. (AP) -- A central Florida man arrested with thousands of anabolic steroid pills told investigators he sold to professional athletes, including players on the Washington Nationals and Capitals, authorities said Wednesday.

Richard Thomas boasted about selling steroids to professional baseball, hockey and football players, saying, "You name the sport, and I've sold steroids to athletes who play it," the Polk County Sheriff's Office said.

Authorities said Thomas didn't name specific players, and they have no evidence he sold to members of those teams.

Investigators who searched Thomas' house in Lakeland on Tuesday recovered thousands of anabolic steroid pills, injectable liquids and syringes with an estimated wholesale value of $100,000, said Carrie Eleazer, a spokeswoman with the sheriff's office. They also found several weapons, including loaded semiautomatic handguns.

Thomas and his wife, Sandra, were charged Tuesday with several counts of possession of illegal steroids, firearms, and maintaining a dwelling for drug use. Thomas and his wife were booked into the Polk County Jail on $215,000 each. Sandra Thomas posted bond and was released on Wednesday. Richard Thomas remained in jail and was expected to appear in court Thursday. Sheriff's records did not list an attorney.

Capitals players passed three rounds of drug tests during each of the past two seasons, and neither the team nor officials from the National Hockey League had reason to believe Thomas's claims, the league and the team said in a joint release Wednesday.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 27, 2009)

It is possible that some NHL players are or have done steroids. But hockey is not a sport that relies on strength - which what steroids gives an athlete.

I can almost see some junior age players doing steroids, thinking it will give them the edge.


----------



## Darla (May 28, 2009)

i know i kind of hoped not.

so no score yet, i missed the first 2 periods so i guess i didn't miss any highlights yet


----------



## Karren (May 28, 2009)

Looks like the dance is set!! Pennguins and Detroit again!!! Yeah!! That cup will look real good on my desk when the Penns bring it over to show it off!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 28, 2009)

Wait a second - didn't Hossa say he wanted to play for a team that will win the cup?

Isn't that why he didn't want to stay with Pitts? And that's why he chose Detroit - rock city


----------



## Darla (May 28, 2009)

ok so when does the Stanley Cup Final begin?


----------



## Karren (May 28, 2009)

I heard Saturday night at the Joe followed by another one on Sunday and then Friday in the Burgh.... but that's unofficial..


----------



## Dragonfly (May 28, 2009)

From TSN - Here's the schedule for the NHL Finals:

1 Saturday, May 30, 8pm Penguins at Red Wings

2 Sunday, May 31, TBA Penguins at Red Wings

3 Tuesday, June 2, 8pm Red Wings at Penguins

4 Thursday, June 4, 8pm Red Wings at Penguins

*5 Saturday, June 6, 8pm Penguins at Red Wings

*6 Tuesday, June 9, 8pm Red Wings at Penguins

*7 Friday, June 12, 8pm Penguins at Red Wings

* if required, I believe


----------



## Karren (May 28, 2009)

Yeah.. Advantage Penguins because all those hurtin Red Wings won't be able to recover fully by Saturday and for those that just do, Sunday will do them in!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2009)

Did ya notice that the schedule is the same as last year - when Detroit took the first two games and Pitts couldn't recover?


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2009)

I draw a complete blank as to what happened last year!! So who won anyway?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2009)

The Trophy Voodoo: You can't touch this, or can you?

Much has been written since Tuesday night when Pittsburgh Penguins captain Sidney Crosby(notes) went against all that the hockey gods teach us and decided to touch the Prince of Wales Trophy, later carrying it off the RBC Center ice.

Crosby's reason for breaking tradition? He left it alone a year ago and things didn't work out quite as planned.

One could say the "to touch/not to touch" debate is all hooey, especially since Detroit Red Wings captain Niklas Lidstrom left the Clarence Campbell Bowl alone after the Western Conference champions advanced to last year's Stanley Cup finals -- and that ended fairly successfully for Detroit.

It's all a matter of superstition, something for which NHL players are famously known.

The Toronto Star's Damian Cox? Not a fan of such superstitions:

Well, thank goodness for Sidney Crosby.

The Kid ended (hopefully) one of the truly moronic semi-traditions in hockey Tuesday night after the Pittsburgh Penguins clinched the Eastern Conference crown by sweeping the Carolina Hurricanes.

In recent years, team after team had declined even to touch the trophies for winning the Eastern or Western Conference, with the silly excuse being "that wasn't the trophy they wanted" in their pursuit of the Stanley Cup.

Even Crosby bought into it last year when the Pens won the east. But Tuesday night, he gratefully accepted the Prince of Wales Trophy from NHL deputy commissioner Bill Daly, then carried it away into the arms of his joyous teammates.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Cox also doesn't believe in avoiding the logo on the floor of team lockers rooms, too.

Last night, subbing for injured captain Nicklas Lidstrom(notes), Detroit's Henrik Zetterberg(notes) went with what worked for the Red Wings last season and kept his paws off the Campbell Bowl. Unlike Crosby and the Penguins, not touching the trophy worked for the Red Wings, so why bother with tradition?

Over at PensBurgh, Hooks Orpik believes that trophy presentations are a reason to celebrate a season's accomplishments:

First of all, I'm happy the Sidney Crosby picked up the Prince of Wales trophy, posed for a few pictures and nonchalantly skated off the ice.

And while that's all well and good, a perfectly fine message to have, the Penguins deserved to have the happy moment to recognize their monumental achievement for such a huge season turnaround.

Digging into their hockey archives, ESPN found four instances since 1991 when a team's captain lifted their conference trophy and went on to win the Stanley Cup. Mario Lemieux (1991) and Scott Stevens (2000, 2003) both bucked tradition and left fingerprints on the Prince of Wales trophy. In 1997, Red Wings captain Steve Yzerman had no fear and lifted the Clarence Campbell Bowl and a week later was celebrating a Stanley Cup victory.

So, like many hockey superstitions and traditions, they may not make any sense to some fans or writers; but to the players, they're an important part of the hockey culture.

Whether it's tossing your cookies before a game, growing facial hair between the months of April and June, or becoming bosom buddies with the goal posts, these superstitions are one of the things that make hockey as unique as it is.

Related: Henrik Zetterberg, Nicklas Lidstrom, Sidney Crosby, Carolina Hurricanes, Detroit Red Wings, Pittsburgh Penguins, Stanley Cup Playoffs, Rumors, scuttlebutt, innuendo, Crosby vs. Ovechkin vs. Malkin

Source: The Trophy Voodoo: You can't touch this, or can you? - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Canada Sports


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2009)

Super Mario touched it both times he won the cup!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2009)

Where's Super Mario when you need him?


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2009)

He's in the sky box... counting all the money!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2009)

Ya know, it just may be the team owners that home all the money..er..trophy


----------



## Karren (May 29, 2009)

Just saw that the G20 summit is coming to the Burgh!! In September!! Everyone want to see the Lombardy Trophy and the Stanley Cup together!!









.


----------



## Darla (May 30, 2009)

So these were the two interesting series to get here.

This hit is the one that is going to define the Chicago Detroit series


----------



## Karren (May 30, 2009)

We are sure serious about hockey here.. Just got an email from the manager of our rink ... He rescheduled all of our Sunday evening playoff games to next Wednesday so it wouldn't interfere with any of the playoff games!!! No one would have shown up not even the refs! Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 30, 2009)

Maybe he thought the zamboni driver would be calling in sick lol

So did anyone watch the game tonight? Just in case ya'll didn't know - Detroit won!

What happened to the power plays? Both teams need to practice those.


----------



## Darla (May 31, 2009)

Game 1 3-1 for Detroit. Good game.

Sorry Karren i still think Detroit will win, but hey i did get the last two series wrong.

Speaking of Mario did you see his comment where he said Syd is going to be better than him?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 1, 2009)

I want to rock and roll all night, and party every day - in Detroit Rock City!

OK, first it was Crosby that had no clue how to fight. And now Malkin?

Maybe these boys need to take up boxing in the off season so they don't embarrass themselves anymore...

Oh yeah, Detroit won the second game of the Stanley Cup Finals


----------



## Darla (Jun 1, 2009)

Karren did you hear that stat near the end? The team that has won the first two games have gone on to win the Cup 31-1. That 1 was like 38 years ago and was Chicago.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2009)

Karren, I can't believe that you haven't posted anything yet about Pittsburgh's win.

As I said to Darla - am I the only person that knew that Hossa signed a one year contract to play with Pittsburgh?

I hate it when classless fans continuously boo a player, every time he touches the puck.

Time to get over it people!

So far, this series is just like last year. I guess Thursday's game will tell the tale...


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2009)

what a closely contested game! nice hockey game . wish i had a tivo and i could have deleted that one power play in the 3rd.


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren, I can't believe that you haven't posted anything yet about Pittsburgh's win.
...

I'm still in a deep funk after games 1 and 2 and it will take at least another win and a couple more pieces of cheese cake to snap out of it!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2009)

Karren, Pitts won tonight - rejoice!

Am I riding you too hard with my ribbing?


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2009)

it is a starting point. all is not dismal Karren!


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren, Pitts won tonight - rejoice!
Am I riding you too hard with my ribbing?

Nahhh.... But when the clerk at the ice rink asked me if I wanted to joint the "Ultra Senior leage" today when I was reupping for next season... The what?? It's a kinder and gentler league for those elderly players.... HELL NO!! Jeeeezzzzzzz I'm not that old.... wonder if they use walkers with skiis on them or something? The nereve......


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you ever seen little kids using a make-shift walker to help them learn how to skate?

I can just see 10 of you, gliding around the rink with your orthotics skates!

My father has played hockey this past year - I think they are in a similar league that you are referring to.

He's 65 and fairly young - his neighbour plays with him and he's 75.


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

My wife thinks I should have signed in the geezers league!! Maybe I'll sign up for both and play twice as much!




. On my way to the rink.. First playoff game. First vs Fourth!! Were in first!


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

And yeah.. Those things that look like the "as seen on TV" TV trays without the tray? My son used one ... Once!! I actually started on a pair of double runners on a pond!


----------



## Karren (Jun 4, 2009)

Nopw we know the secret to the super starts super powers!! Maybe the Redwings sould try some?? lol

Quote:
Pittsburgh Penguins star Evgeni Malkin loves his parents, Natalia and Vladimir, being here from Magnitogorsk, Russia,to watch him play -- in great part because his mom can cook for him. Just after scoring a hat trick in Game 2 against the Carolina Hurricanes, Malkin told the Toronto Sun that was the key to his success: "Every time before a game, I get great cooking. Great Russian food" (that day, a beef entree with soup).
His mom says (via the translation of Penguins sales account executive George Birman) that this is her son's favorite.

1 pound any kind of meat, cubed (approximately 1 1/2-inches)

3 medium baking potatoes, peeled and cubed

1/2 medium head cabbage, cored and shredded

8-ounce can diced tomatoes, drained

1 tablespoon vegetable oil

3 medium beets, peeled and shredded

3 carrots, peeled and shredded

1 teaspoon white sugar, or to taste

3 cloves garlic, minced

6-ounce can tomato paste

3/4 cup water

Salt and pepper to taste

1/2 cup sour cream, for topping

1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley for garnish

Fill a large pot halfway with water (about 2 quarts), add the meat and bring to a boil, reduce the heat and cover the pot. Add the potatoes and bring to a boil. Add the cabbage and the can of diced tomatoes and cook until tender, about 15 minutes.

Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat. Add the beets, and cook until tender. Add the carrots, the white sugar and the raw garlic. Stir in the tomato paste and water until well blended. Add skillet contents to the soup and bring to a boil, cover and turn off the heat. Let stand for 15 to 20 minutes. Taste, and season with salt, pepper and additional sugar, if desired.

Ladle into serving bowls, and garnish with sour cream and fresh parsley.

-- Natalia Malkin, via the Pittsburgh Penguins

Source - http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/09155/974739-34.stm


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2009)

Now I feel better!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2009)

The Stanley Cup is the most iconic of all sports trophies. In fact, Canadians might argue that Lord Stanley’s Cup is the finest piece of art ever created.

It has a longer history than any other trophy in sports – it’s even older than the NHL itself. Its origin dates back to 1892 when Lord Stanley, the Governor General of Canada, donated a Cup to be held “by the champion hockey team in the Dominion (of Canada).”

Lord Stanley set forth his conditions for the Cup, the first of which was that, “The winners to return the Cup in good order when required by the trustees in order that it may be handed over to any other team which may win it.” But, throughout the years, as players follow tradition by spending their day with the Cup, not everyone has followed Lord Stanley’s original proclamation.

If the Stanley Cup could, talk it would have more sordid tales than Mick Jagger, Wilt Chamberlain, and Bill Clinton, combined. And that’s just from what has been made public – who knows what has been withheld to protect the integrity of some players, and perhaps more importantly, the Cup itself. A Baptismal, an ice cream bowl, and even a bathroom for a newborn – it’s safe to say some of the Top 10 Stanley Cup Stories are not what Lord Stanley had in mind.

Many people describe winning the Stanley Cup as somewhat of a religious experience, so it wasn’t too surprising when the Avalanches’ Sylvain Lefebvre had his first child, Jade-Isis, baptized in the trophy. Ten years later, Andrew Hutchison of the Carolina Hurricanes wanted to do the same with his baby Cole, but the plane carrying the Cup was delayed, and the baptism went on without Lord Stanley’s hardware.

For some, ice cream can be an equally holy experience, which might explain how the Weight family celebrated after Carolina’s win in 2006. After hoisting the trophy and drinking champagne out of it, eating out of the dish is probably be the next logical step. What better way to celebrate one of the sweetest moments of your life than with a giant ice cream sundae?

Doug Weight(notes) filled the Cup “with gallons of ice cream, chocolate sauce, marshmallows, M&amp;M’s and chocolate chips decorating St. Louis’s largest ice cream sundae. The kids dug into the treat and polished off most of it.” Fortunately, for Weight and his family (Aand anyone reading this, really), he had the Cup before Detroit’s Kris Draper(notes).

A week after winning the 2008 Stanley Cup, Red Wings Kris Draper put his newborn daughter Kamryn in the Cup, where she did what newborn babies do. We’ll let Draper explain: “She pooped in the Cup … We had a pretty good laugh. I still drank out of it that night, so no worries.”

Now, how about that ice cream sundae?

Top 10 Stanley Cup stories - NHL - Yahoo! Canada Sports


----------



## Darla (Jun 5, 2009)

I guess its a whole new series now.

Sat is game 5 at Detroit . let the octopii fly!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2009)

H*ockey Mystery - What happens to all the hats thrown when a hat trick occurs*

There have been 69 hat tricks in the NHL this season, from the three goals scored by Fabian Brunnstrom(notes) of the Dallas Stars back on Oct. 15, 2008, to the trio of tallies for Evgeni Malkin(notes) of the Pittsburgh Penguins in the Eastern Conference finals.

Therefore, there were also hundreds of fans who left hockey arenas without the head gear they walked in wearing.

One of hockey's greatest traditions, the tossing of hats on the ice when a player scores thrice evolved from local businessmen handing out fedoras to players about 90 years ago. During the 1970s, fans built on that tradition by tossing hats on the ice, and the NHL eventually amended its rule book to say that "articles thrown onto the ice following a special occasion (i.e. hat trick) will not result in a bench minor penalty being assessed" to the home team for delay of the game.

For years, fans have seen arena workers -- and more frequently, and thankfully, Ice Girls -- shoveling dozens of hats into large plastic bins to be removed from the ice.

Which got us thinking: Where do all of these hat-trick hats eventually end up?

We asked a few team executives around the NHL what their franchises do with the hats tossed on the ice, and discovered four primary destinations for the projectile headgear.

1. The players keep them: In many cities, the hats are collected by team staff and presented to the player who scored the hat trick in the dressing room. "If the player who achieved the hat trick wants them, they're his," said Jason Rademan, media relations for the Dallas Stars.

Alexander Ovechkin(notes) of the Washington Capitals had four hat tricks this season, including one in a Stanley Cup Playoffs classic that also saw rival Sidney Crosby(notes) tally one. He's one of the players who checks the hats before they're shipped away.

"Ovie has asked before where the hats were, and he's grabbed a hat or two," said Nate Ewell of the Capitals. "He even grabbed a red Caps hat at one point."

2. The garbage: Remember what mom used to say about wearing other kids' hats back in elementary school? Turns out that health concerns about the indiscriminate origin of the hats is a consideration.

Mike Sundheim, media relations for the Carolina Hurricanes, said that a portion of the hats that are in decent shape are given to the players, but that "the majority of the older, well-worn ones pretty much have to go in the trash because of health concerns."

That was echoed by VP of communications Tom McMillan of the Pittsburgh Penguins, although he said a student once did a project with the Penguins in which he took hats thrown on the ice, had them "cleaned and medically approved" and then donated them to charity. Which brings us to ...

3. Donations: Teams that don't trash the hats give them to any number of local charities. Some teams are a bit more discerning, like the Carolina Hurricanes, who only "donate any new-looking ones, i.e. tags are still on, to charity," said Sundheim.

If for some reason you thought the homeless population in your city had embraced hockey, now you know the real story.

Finally, the most exciting trend in the NHL when it comes to hat tricks ...

The giant transparent hat bin: The Columbus Blue Jackets have a giant case on the main concourse of their arena that houses all the hats the team has collected since the franchise's first hat trick, according to Karen Davis of the Jackets. That means every trick from Geoff Sanderson(notes) in February 2001 through Rick Nash(notes) in March 2009.

McMillan of the Penguins said that his organization has donated hats in the past to the Western Pennsylvania Sports Museum, which houses a similar bin.

The trend is catching on: The Washington Capitals have been saving hats for more than a year now, planning their own transparent bin on the concourse of the Verizon Center in D.C.

"So people can see their hats, and encourage fans to throw more for the next hat trick," said Ewell.

Provided, of course, that Ovechkin doesn't dive in and snag a few for himself.

Hockey mystery: What happens to hats thrown for hat tricks? - Puck Daddy - NHL - Yahoo! Canada Sports


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess its a whole new series now. 
Sat is game 5 at Detroit . let the octopii fly!

That's funny.... all Western PA seafood store quit selling octopii during the finals and when the Red Wings super duper limo crossed the Ohio border, heading for the burgh.... it was imediately ticketed by the PA state police for lacking mud flaps!!
Appearently the octopii came into being because you needed to only win 8 games way back when there were only 6 teams in the league...


----------



## Darla (Jun 5, 2009)

Carolyn, thanks for the post on the hat tricks.

Karren thanks for that bit of hockey lore. I did not know that.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah but you know octupi can be frozen. I'm sure tons are bought up and kept on ice until the big game.

Watch on Saturday - at least 3 will find their way on to the ice.


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2009)

Guess they can always have a bbq on Sunday with all the left over octopii?





Ohhhh and notice Hossa didn't score in this series.. Mater of fact he has only scored in game 4's during the playoffs.. So he missed his chance and I'd say he's pretty much ready to go golfing!


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2009)

Cup trivia... Jaques Plante is on the cup 5 consequitive times and his name is spelled 4 different ways! Lol. Appearently mis-spelling is rampant..

I had Jaques goalie book and he was my hero when I was younger!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2009)

those refs are always getting picked on!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2009)

how can he stop a puck if he can't even stop this!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2009)

He must be playing beach hockey...


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2009)

one more: How can you tell its Officially Spring in Canada?









could not resist too


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2009)

*Datsyuk set to lead Red Wings in Game 5*

Russian centre missed first 4 games of Cup final with foot injury

The Detroit Red Wings are hoping the return of star forward Pavel Datsyuk will help them answer a pair of road losses to the Pittsburgh Penguins.

Datsyuk, who has yet to play in the best-of-seven Stanley Cup final, will suit up for Game 5 on Saturday at Joe Louis Arena in Detroit.

"Prior to [Thursday's Game 4] we were hoping he'd play, but not planning on it," Red Wings head coach Mike Babcock told reporters. "Now, we're hoping he'll play and planning on it."

With a 4-2 win on Thursday night, the Penguins evened the series 2-2.

Questions remain as to how effective Datsyuk will be after a 17-day absence from game action.

"The second thing is how does he do when he gets out there?" agreed Babcock. "He missed a chunk of time. Is he capable of [playing in all] situations? Is he playing on the wing or is he playing in the middle? You know, all those things.

"We'll see. I don't know the answer, and I'm being honest with you, just because until I see him play, I won't know."

At Saturday's morning skate, Datsyuk worked on the left wing on a line with Henrik Zetterberg and Johan Franzen.

Babcock indicated that while he would begin with Datsyuk on the wing, his performance could dictate a quick change.

“We're going to start him that way and see how he does,” Babcock said. “If he looks himself, he'll be in the middle.”

Datsyuk was ready to contribute in any way possible.

“Always it’s coach’s decision, what he thinks is better for me,” Datsyuk said. “I want to play and help team. “I try to play as hard as possible, try to help team. It’s very important game for us.”

The 30-year-old, who topped Detroit with 97 points in the regular season, is one of the top two-way players in the NHL.

In 13 games in this year's playoffs, the Russian centre has seven points and averaged 20 minutes, 22 seconds of ice time. He had an assist in each of his three most recent games — Game 7 against Anaheim and Games 1 and 2 against Chicago — before missing the final three games of the Western Conference final and the first four of the Cup final.

Datsyuk has scored 22 goals and 61 points in 95 post-season contests in seven NHL seasons.

Datsyuk set to lead Red Wings in Game 5


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2009)

this is for Karren new Bourne movie is coming out...






on for us Detroit fans






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Recent interview of Crosby on the Street

Big Knob? get it?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2009)

Detroit 5, Pittsburgh nothing - I thought this was an important game for Pittsburg to win. I guess not.

What happen to the Penguins?

Malkin spent 4 minutes in the penalty box and absolutely none celebrating

Fleury had to be pulled

Maybe it was the classless Pittsburg fans yelling "Osgoode, Osgoode", which added fuel to Detroit's unbelievably good hockey team!


----------



## Darla (Jun 7, 2009)

Pittsburgh seemed to really hurt themselves. 3 PP goals in a row....


----------



## Darla (Jun 7, 2009)

More Hockey Humour


----------



## Darla (Jun 10, 2009)

and with that 2-1 Pittsburgh win it will go to Game 7 on Friday. Congrats on a hard fought game


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 10, 2009)

Game 7's.....gotta love em!


----------



## Karren (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2009)

Not a bad game. A little dirty at times. But I guess that desperate times call for desperate measures.

So game seven is back in Detroit. Wonder if the home ice advantage will pay off.


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2009)

Well Friday's the big day!! A one game season for all the marbles!! And its our wedding aniversary!! So were setting at home watching the game and eating ice cream cake!! Now that's romantic!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulation Karren!

I'm looking forward to tomorrow as well! I hope it is a great game that goes down to the wire!

You're not eating any octupi with the cake huh?


----------



## Darla (Jun 13, 2009)

and Pittsburgh wins 2-1 congrats to the winner. Stanley Cup Champions!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 13, 2009)

What? No Karren?

She must have had a heart attack watching Pitts win the cup!

I'm curious to see who win the Conn Smyth trophy - MVP

I am proud of Sidney being the youngest captain to win the cup!


----------



## Geek (Jun 13, 2009)

Penguins rocked! Was a good game 7.


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm still numb...


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 13, 2009)

LOL- I was thinking of your last night Karren as I watched game 7. Steelers SB and Penguins Stanley Cup... what's next? Pirates take the World Series. Now that would be a miracle. LOL


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah!! The Pirates win the World Series right after I get crowned Miss Pennsylvania!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 13, 2009)

So when is the Stanley Cup parade in Pittsburgh?


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't know... big question is when are they going to bring the cup around to work!! Naming rights to the new arena should allow that?? Me, Sid and Malkin in a photo with the cup on my desk would be pretty cool!!



Funny because I went to an estate sale today and there wan a tiny Stanly Cup and an autographed puck from the 92 cup win which I gladley paid the guy $5 for!! So I now have a cup too!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 15, 2009)

Great victory parade today and bought my Penguins 2009 Stanley Cup Tee shirt!! Had to grab a mdeium while I can because larges fit me like a dress... Which is ok too! Lol.


----------



## jodevizes (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Karen did the Penguins win ? They show the matches over here at 3 or 4 am so I only see them if I wake early (oops I mean when I get in from clubbing and that. LOL) I saw one match where the Penguins were down to three men, that must have been scary. It was 3 all but I didn't see the final one. Who won the Stanley Cup?


----------



## Karren (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah!! Penguins won in 7.. Lost games 1 and 2 and 5.. So won the last 4 out of 5... Fleury mad an amazing stop with 1.2 seconds left in game 7.. Penns win 2-1!!! The sity is like crazy!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 16, 2009)

If this thread is being removed, why are the santa threads still stickies?


----------



## Karren (Jun 16, 2009)

Season's over.... and not being removed.... just alowed to float...... or sink..... till September.....


----------



## jodevizes (Jun 16, 2009)

Way to go Karen. Congrats to you and the Penguins. Ra ra ra


----------



## Karren (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm starting to go into withdrawl.... No hockey on TV for almost a week!! Whens the pre-season start? Lol. I do have a game tonight though.. Last of the season..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 18, 2009)

*CBC Sports to broadcast NHL Awards*

Hockey is headed to Las Vegas for the annual NHL Awards from the Palms Hotel on Thursday night (CBC, 8:30 p.m. ET, 9 p.m. NT).

The 90-minute broadcast will be streamed live at CBCSports.ca (7:30 p.m. ET), with Hockey Night In Canada's Jeff Marek participating in a live online chat.

The program will be televised in High Definition with several hockey personalities on hand: Hockey Night In Canada's Kelly Hrudey; Glenn Anderson; Pat Burns; Tony Esposito; Sergei Fedorov; Doug Gilmour; Jarome Iginla; Pat LaFontaine; Igor Larionov; Brian Leetch; Reggie Lemelin; Mark Messier; Stan Mikita; Andy Moog; Luc Robitaille; Jeremy Roenick; and, of course, the Stanley Cup.

It will feature musical performances from multi-platinum recording artist Robin Thicke, Grammy winner Chaka Khan and the NHL Award house band led by Katreese Barnes from Saturday Night Live.

Celebrity sightings will include Snoop Dogg and crooner Michael BublÃ© as well as William Fichtner of Prison Break and Blades of Glory, Battlestar Galactica's Tricia Helfer and comedian Colin Ferguson.

Eight awards will be doled out, including the Hart Trophy to the NHL's most valuable player, based on voting conducted at the end of the regular season.

The Professional Hockey Writers' Association voted on five trophies (Hart, Norris, Selke, Calder and Lady Byng), the NHL Broadcasters' Association selected a winner of the Jack Adams Award, NHL general managers voted on the Vezina Trophy winner and the NHL Players' Association picked the recipient of the Lester B. Pearson Award:

HART TROPHY

Most valuable player

* Pavel Datsyuk, Detroit Red Wings

* Evgeni Malkin, Pittsburgh Penguins

* Alexander Ovechkin, Washington Capitals

LESTER B. PEARSON AWARD

Top player as voted by NHLPA

* Pavel Datsyuk, Detroit Red Wings

* Evgeni Malkin, Pittsburgh Penguins

* Alexander Ovechkin, Washington Capitals

JAMES NORRIS MEMORIAL TROPHY

Top defenceman

* Zdeno Chara, Boston Bruins

* Mike Green, Washington Capitals

* Nicklas Lidstrom, Detroit Red Wings

CALDER MEMORIAL TROPHY

Top rookie

* Steve Mason, Columbus Blue Jackets

* Bobby Ryan, Anaheim Ducks

* Kris Versteeg, Chicago Blackhawks

VEZINA TROPHY

Top goaltender

* Niklas Backstrom, Minnesota Wild

* Steve Mason, Columbus Blue Jackets

* Tim Thomas, Boston Bruins

FRANK SELKE TROPHY

Top defensive forward

* Pavel Datsyuk, Detroit Red Wings

* Ryan Kesler, Vancouver Canucks

* Mike Richards, Philadelphia Flyers

LADY BYNG MEMORIAL TROPHY

Sportsmanship and gentlemanly play

* Pavel Datsyuk, Detroit Red Wings

* Zach Parise, New Jersey Devils

* Martin St. Louis, Tampa Bay Lightning

BILL MASTERTON MEMORIAL TROPHY

Sportsmanship and dedication to hockey

* Chris Chelios, Detroit Red Wings

* Steve Sullivan, Nashville Predators

* Richard Zednik, Florida Panthers

KING CLANCY MEMORIAL TROPHY

Leadership and contribution to community

* Nominees unknown

JACK ADAMS TROPHY

Coach of the year

* Claude Julien, Boston Bruins

* Todd McLellan, San Jose Sharks

* Andy Murray, St. Louis Blues

PREVIOUSLY DETERMINED

PRESIDENTS' TROPHY

Best regular-season record San Jose Sharks

ART ROSS TROPHY

Top regular-season scorer

* Evgeni Malkin, Pittsburgh Penguins

MAURICE (ROCKET) RICHARD TROPHY

Goal-scoring leader in regular season

* Alexander Ovechkin, Washington Capitals

WILLIAM M. JENNINGS TROPHY

Lowest teams goals-against average

* Manny Fernandez and Tim Thomas, Boston Bruins

CONN SMYTHE TROPHY

Top Playoff Performer

* Evgeni Malkin, Pittsburgh Penguins

LESTER PATRICK TROPHY

Outstanding service to hockey in the U.S.

* Brian Burke

* Phil Housley

* Ted Lindsay

* Bob Naegele, Jr.


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2009)

Who needs awards when you have THE cup??


----------



## Darla (Jun 27, 2009)

*UPDATED* at midnight!

*2009 NHL Draft Round 1*






1. New York Islanders—John Tavares, C, London (OHL)

2. Tampa Bay Lightning—Victor Hedman, D, Modo (Sweden)

3. Colorado Avalanche—Matt Duchene, C, Brampton (OHL)

4. Atlanta Thrashers—Evander Kane, C, Vancouver (WHL)

5. Los Angeles Kings—Brayden Schenn, C, Brandon (WHL)

6. Phoenix Coyotes—Oliver Ekman-Larsson, D, Leksand (Sweden-2)

A





7. Toronto Maple Leafs—Nazem Kadri, C, London (OHL)

8. Dallas Stars—Scott Glennie, RW, Brandon (WHL)

9. Ottawa Senators—Jared Cowen, C, Spokane (WHL)

10. Edmonton Oilers—Magnus Paajarvi-Svensson, LW, Timra (Sweden)

11. Nashville Predators—Ryan Ellis, D, Windsor (OHL)

12. New York Islanders (from Minnesota)—Calvin DeHaan, D, Oshawa (OHL)

13. Buffalo Sabres—Zack Kassian, RW, Peterborough (OHL)

14. Florida Panthers—Dmitry Kulikov, D, Drummondville (QMJHL)

15. Anaheim Ducks—Peter Holland, C, Guelph (OHL)

16. Minnesota Wild (from Columbus through NY Islanders)—Nick Leddy, D, Eden Prairie (USHS)

17. St. Louis Blues—David Rundblad, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)

18. Montreal Canadiens—Louis LeBlanc, C, Omaha (USHL)

19. New York Rangers—Chris Kreider, C, Andover (USHS)

20. New Jersey Devils (from Calgary)—Jacob Josefson, C, Djurgarden (Sweden)

21. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Philadelphia through Anaheim)—John Moore, D, Chicago (USHL)

22. Vancouver Canucks—Jordan Schroeder, C, Minnesota (WCHA)

23. Calgary Flames (from New Jersey)—Tim Erixon, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)

24. Washington Capitals—Marcus Johansson, C, Farjestad (Sweden)

25. Boston Bruins—Jordan Caron, RW, Rimouski (QMJHL)

26. Anaheim Ducks (from San Jose through Tampa Bay, Ottawa, NY Islanders &amp; Columbus)—Kyle Palmieri, C/RW, USA U-18 (USDP)

27. Carolina Hurricanes—Philippe Paradis, C, Shawinigan (QMJHL)

28. Chicago Blackhawks—Dylan Olsen, D, Camrose (AJHL)

29. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Detroit)—Carter Ashton, RW, Lethbridge (WHL)

30. Pittsburgh Penguins—Simon Despres, D, St. John (QMJHL)

comments? i know #1, 2 , 5


----------



## Karren (Jun 27, 2009)

We're good thanks!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We're good thanks!!



yep this is from Yahoo:
The best news for Pittsburgh is general manager Ray Shero has far less to do this season to keep the core group together than the salary-cap magic he had to perform last summer. The big names are locked up for multiple seasons â€“ Fleury for six more through 2014-15, Malkin and defenseman Brooks Orpik(notes) through 2013-14, Crosby and Jordan Staal(notes) through 2012-13. Others with deals in place include Chris Kunitz(notes) (2011-12), Tyler Kennedy(notes), Pascal Dupuis(notes) and Eric Godard(notes) (all through 2010-11) and Sergei Gonchar(notes), Mark Eaton and Kris Letang(notes) (all through next season).

Shero has decisions to make in potential unrestricted free agents, and that list is long â€“ it includes Rob Scuderi(notes), Ruslan Fedotenko(notes) and Bill Guerin(notes) â€“ but outside of Scuderi and possibly Fedotenko, the Pens should be able to reload for less payout and be just as strong.


----------

